# LumberJocks.com



## Cricket

*Respect For Others*










In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.

There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.

That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.

If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.

If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.

- Cricket


----------



## Gene01

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


Um…...OK.


----------



## doubleDD

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


I can not agree with you more Cricket. I like when I see a lot of different opinions. It's a shame when someone thinks they know it all. And if they do that's great, only share it whit others other than giving them hell. perhaps they are the ones having the bad day.


----------



## majeagle1

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


Well said Cricket !!!!


----------



## HillbillyShooter

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


Agree 100%, but not sure what prompted this as it seems to have always been the code followed on this board. Sure someone may have a bad day or be off their meds, but most everyone else knows not to rise to that "false fly." Hope it continues this way as LJs is a great place to learn, share and make friends. And, as you said, if there are any problems, I have no doubt that you can help those involved take them off this site.


----------



## GrandpaLen

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


*CHEERS!!* to you Cricket.

Work Safely and *have* *Fun*. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## GaryC

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


I wish I had a thumbs up key


----------



## JoeLyddon

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


Very good, Cricket… Well said…

I'm glad you're controlling things before they get out of control… better now than later…

Very good advice…


----------



## grizzman

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


very well said, i really hope that everyone here would follow those things in your letter, i hope they will, i have stayed out of the forum chats, so i am not aware of the problems, but ive seen them before, and that is why i stay away from them and stay quite…thanks .


----------



## mojapitt

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


Disagreement is inevitable. How we handle it determines how we are perceived. For those who run a business, you wouldn't want customers to see you behave poorly. We need to show professional manners towards one another.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


Good idea, Cricket. I have been other sites that it is not disagreement but one trying to be superior over a newbie and I did not like it at all. I have dropped off that one!
This is like a big family! I really don't see much disagreement anywhere.
I love it!!..................Jim


----------



## gfadvm

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


Monte, Very well said!

Cricket, I totally agree with your post.


----------



## mudflap4869

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


Amen. I generaly stick to stumpy nubbs. Hey I can't even keep up with that most of the time. And I have a mouse that lets me just click and you don't exist any longer if you turn into an equine posterior. Pontificate all you want in your lonely little world.


----------



## Hawaiilad

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


Yep, let's all just get along. Don't know about others, but I learn something new nearly every time I go to this forum..for all you GOOD people. Not always the way I would do it, but at least I learned something new.


----------



## DIYaholic

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


I always play nice….
Wear clothes while on LJs….
Never type with food in my mouth….

Are you saying not everyone follows those rules of etiquette???


----------



## hotncold

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


Well said Larry! Thanks.


----------



## Kentuk55

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


Well said Cricket. It's a shame that the simple term, "common sense" seems to have gone away from some, or, they never had any to start with. That's all I've gotta say.


----------



## ArlinEastman

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


I have to agree with everyone because everyone is smarter then me.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


Thanks, Cricket

I, personally, have never had a barbed discussion on here…....................... except for my political stand on Memorial Day.

People on here are friends and I wanted to share something I feel/felt very strongly about.

But politics do not belong here.

Thanks for reminding me.

Blessings to you and yours

Bruce


----------



## Blackie_

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


I agree also Cricket, I'm one that would rather turn from drama, don't need it nor do I have to put up with it, but.. there might be a time when I might say something that I may regret after thought at a later time and would like to either remove or edit the comment, the time allowed by this site may at times not allow for it due to the time elapsed, I'd like to have the option to edit my comments at any given time I desire, mistakes happen and something may be perceived different then you had intended.

Saying that, and I think I can speak for most of us here, an ole saying that I was brought up on and live by, if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all.


----------



## LakeLover

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


Cricket
Thanks for closing that thread. I did have some more comments to add, but decided not to lower my self to that of the great disenter.

We do need the ability to edit posts after the fact. I am sure your software ticklers could accomodate that. Why should a moments bad feeling, be held on to the digital WWW for ever?


----------



## helluvawreck

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


Thanks for the of wisdom, Cricket.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## a1Jim

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


Think of this


----------



## palaswood

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


We're all here for the same reason, because we love to make stuff outta wood. So lets remind ourselves that we're all in the same boat, regardless of what type of oar we use to paddle down the river. Maybe it's a vintage oar we uncovered at a flea market, took it home, shined her up, figured out exactly what type of oar we had on our hands and felt great about the whole process. On the other hand, perhaps we have had it with oars of old, and are more excited by that new-fangled oar style that has that cool shiny new look, performs well and has a great reputation among other boaters, even if it cost us more up front, but we know it will make paddling a pleasure for years to come.

Point is both oars will get you down the river, and let's just enjoy the sights along the way. Being exposed to another's differing opinion is just one more opportunity for us to learn something new.


----------



## roadwarrior

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


thanks for the reminder Cricket - No more religious jokes - I promise


----------



## jwmalone

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


Thanks Cricket, you are right of course but some people make it real hard to play nice. Guess ill have to try harder.


----------



## gargey

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


What did I miss?


----------



## gargey

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket





> "Thanks for closing that thread"- LakeLover


?


----------



## Magnum

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket





> What did I miss?
> 
> - gargey


Absolutely Nothing!


----------



## Magnum

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket





> Think of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - a1Jim


YES! Great Song! Great Singer, Great Musical Message! Thanks Jim!

Regards: Rick


----------



## bilyo

CricketW said:


> *Respect For Others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


Wonderful thread and a great message. All of the comments are right on. One aspect of this has not been specifically mentioned. Making discussions personal. I can have respectful differences with someone on technical issues all day long, but I draw the line when it gets personal. We are communicating using a written medium and lack the benefits of vocal cues, body language, etc. So, I'm suggesting that we take that into consideration when we write. We can't totally know one another strictly from the written word. Let's not assume we do.


----------



## Cricket

*Fine Line of Inflammatory Topics*

I think it is important that we take a moment to make sure our members understand where the fine line is between an open discussion vs. an inflammatory topic that may trigger hate type debates.

As an example, it is perfectly okay to have discussions concerning racism as a whole (in the off topic area) and how that has an impact on society. When it comes down to it, more often than not, communication is the key to finding solutions to many of the social issues in our lives today.

HOWEVER, it is not okay to have discussions which attack groups of people as a whole, incite hate, or uses personal opinion as fact to open a discussion.

For instance, we would not start a thread like this one . . .

Why Do Purple People Hate, Kill, and Eat Green People?

*Why don't we open topics in this manner?*

(1) If you are assuming that all purple people, hate, kill, and eat green people based on one purple person (or a group of radical purple people) doing those things then that is not a fact for discussion. It's simply your personal bias concerning purple people.

(2) Because hate topics rarely do anything about actually finding solutions. They only increase the hate and further decrease communication.

*Does that mean we are limiting your right to free speech?*

Nope! You are 100% free to stand on the street corner and say whatever you want about what you believe. That is between you and your local law enforcement. You can write anything you want on your own website. That's between you and your hosting company and perhaps Homeland Security.

But here in the community, the owners of LumberJocks and I get to choose where that line is drawn.

"Be the change you want to see in the world." Mahatma Gandi


----------



## DavidBethune

CricketW said:


> *Fine Line of Inflammatory Topics*
> 
> I think it is important that we take a moment to make sure our members understand where the fine line is between an open discussion vs. an inflammatory topic that may trigger hate type debates.
> 
> As an example, it is perfectly okay to have discussions concerning racism as a whole (in the off topic area) and how that has an impact on society. When it comes down to it, more often than not, communication is the key to finding solutions to many of the social issues in our lives today.
> 
> HOWEVER, it is not okay to have discussions which attack groups of people as a whole, incite hate, or uses personal opinion as fact to open a discussion.
> 
> For instance, we would not start a thread like this one . . .
> 
> Why Do Purple People Hate, Kill, and Eat Green People?
> 
> *Why don't we open topics in this manner?*
> 
> (1) If you are assuming that all purple people, hate, kill, and eat green people based on one purple person (or a group of radical purple people) doing those things then that is not a fact for discussion. It's simply your personal bias concerning purple people.
> 
> (2) Because hate topics rarely do anything about actually finding solutions. They only increase the hate and further decrease communication.
> 
> *Does that mean we are limiting your right to free speech?*
> 
> Nope! You are 100% free to stand on the street corner and say whatever you want about what you believe. That is between you and your local law enforcement. You can write anything you want on your own website. That's between you and your hosting company and perhaps Homeland Security.
> 
> But here in the community, the owners of LumberJocks and I get to choose where that line is drawn.
> 
> "Be the change you want to see in the world." Mahatma Gandi


©Poem/Publishing Rights - David William Bethune SOCAN/BMI

"Who Really Won"

I Think It's Time We Took A Second Look
At Our Reflection In The Mirror
And Have A Silent Conversation
About Why We're Really Here

We All Entered In The Same Way
And We All Leave Through The Same Door
We All Brought Nothing With Us
And Won't Leave With Nothing More

What Do We Gain From Hate And Greed
What Are The Benefits Of War
We Know We Reap The Seeds We Sow
So What Do We Do It For

Why Not Try To Treat Each Other
With Respect And Dignity
Quit Judging One Another
Live In Peace And Harmony

Why Keep Heading Down The Same Road
Why Not Learn From Our Mistakes
Why Not Just Care About Each Other
Is That Not Really All It Takes

When This Journeys Finally Over
When It's All Said And Done
Who Really Won? Who Really Won?
Who Really Won?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

CricketW said:


> *Fine Line of Inflammatory Topics*
> 
> I think it is important that we take a moment to make sure our members understand where the fine line is between an open discussion vs. an inflammatory topic that may trigger hate type debates.
> 
> As an example, it is perfectly okay to have discussions concerning racism as a whole (in the off topic area) and how that has an impact on society. When it comes down to it, more often than not, communication is the key to finding solutions to many of the social issues in our lives today.
> 
> HOWEVER, it is not okay to have discussions which attack groups of people as a whole, incite hate, or uses personal opinion as fact to open a discussion.
> 
> For instance, we would not start a thread like this one . . .
> 
> Why Do Purple People Hate, Kill, and Eat Green People?
> 
> *Why don't we open topics in this manner?*
> 
> (1) If you are assuming that all purple people, hate, kill, and eat green people based on one purple person (or a group of radical purple people) doing those things then that is not a fact for discussion. It's simply your personal bias concerning purple people.
> 
> (2) Because hate topics rarely do anything about actually finding solutions. They only increase the hate and further decrease communication.
> 
> *Does that mean we are limiting your right to free speech?*
> 
> Nope! You are 100% free to stand on the street corner and say whatever you want about what you believe. That is between you and your local law enforcement. You can write anything you want on your own website. That's between you and your hosting company and perhaps Homeland Security.
> 
> But here in the community, the owners of LumberJocks and I get to choose where that line is drawn.
> 
> "Be the change you want to see in the world." Mahatma Gandi


it just seems to me that corn bread and greens go good together ,but i hate biscuits with greens


----------



## Bogeyguy

CricketW said:


> *Fine Line of Inflammatory Topics*
> 
> I think it is important that we take a moment to make sure our members understand where the fine line is between an open discussion vs. an inflammatory topic that may trigger hate type debates.
> 
> As an example, it is perfectly okay to have discussions concerning racism as a whole (in the off topic area) and how that has an impact on society. When it comes down to it, more often than not, communication is the key to finding solutions to many of the social issues in our lives today.
> 
> HOWEVER, it is not okay to have discussions which attack groups of people as a whole, incite hate, or uses personal opinion as fact to open a discussion.
> 
> For instance, we would not start a thread like this one . . .
> 
> Why Do Purple People Hate, Kill, and Eat Green People?
> 
> *Why don't we open topics in this manner?*
> 
> (1) If you are assuming that all purple people, hate, kill, and eat green people based on one purple person (or a group of radical purple people) doing those things then that is not a fact for discussion. It's simply your personal bias concerning purple people.
> 
> (2) Because hate topics rarely do anything about actually finding solutions. They only increase the hate and further decrease communication.
> 
> *Does that mean we are limiting your right to free speech?*
> 
> Nope! You are 100% free to stand on the street corner and say whatever you want about what you believe. That is between you and your local law enforcement. You can write anything you want on your own website. That's between you and your hosting company and perhaps Homeland Security.
> 
> But here in the community, the owners of LumberJocks and I get to choose where that line is drawn.
> 
> "Be the change you want to see in the world." Mahatma Gandi


Well said Cricket.


----------



## grizzman

CricketW said:


> *Fine Line of Inflammatory Topics*
> 
> I think it is important that we take a moment to make sure our members understand where the fine line is between an open discussion vs. an inflammatory topic that may trigger hate type debates.
> 
> As an example, it is perfectly okay to have discussions concerning racism as a whole (in the off topic area) and how that has an impact on society. When it comes down to it, more often than not, communication is the key to finding solutions to many of the social issues in our lives today.
> 
> HOWEVER, it is not okay to have discussions which attack groups of people as a whole, incite hate, or uses personal opinion as fact to open a discussion.
> 
> For instance, we would not start a thread like this one . . .
> 
> Why Do Purple People Hate, Kill, and Eat Green People?
> 
> *Why don't we open topics in this manner?*
> 
> (1) If you are assuming that all purple people, hate, kill, and eat green people based on one purple person (or a group of radical purple people) doing those things then that is not a fact for discussion. It's simply your personal bias concerning purple people.
> 
> (2) Because hate topics rarely do anything about actually finding solutions. They only increase the hate and further decrease communication.
> 
> *Does that mean we are limiting your right to free speech?*
> 
> Nope! You are 100% free to stand on the street corner and say whatever you want about what you believe. That is between you and your local law enforcement. You can write anything you want on your own website. That's between you and your hosting company and perhaps Homeland Security.
> 
> But here in the community, the owners of LumberJocks and I get to choose where that line is drawn.
> 
> "Be the change you want to see in the world." Mahatma Gandi


no one on this earth is perfect, we have no right to judge anyone, are we a part of the program that is trying to make things better or not, i have found that if you do your best each day to love those in our lives, then love begets love, it is so much easier to love then anything else, nothing good comes from hate , nothing comes from tearing someone down, am i perfect, far from it, but i do know that when i try harder each day to love, then that is what comes from me more than anything else, personally i do not go into the forums unless its woodworking related, and i'm very happy with that, i looked at the number of woodworkers here, over 100,000…....when i joined there was 8000…a huge difference, does it take a lot more energy to have things run smoothly with 100,000 then there was with 8000, not if we strive to love one another, we came here because of woodworking.


----------



## summerfi

CricketW said:


> *Fine Line of Inflammatory Topics*
> 
> I think it is important that we take a moment to make sure our members understand where the fine line is between an open discussion vs. an inflammatory topic that may trigger hate type debates.
> 
> As an example, it is perfectly okay to have discussions concerning racism as a whole (in the off topic area) and how that has an impact on society. When it comes down to it, more often than not, communication is the key to finding solutions to many of the social issues in our lives today.
> 
> HOWEVER, it is not okay to have discussions which attack groups of people as a whole, incite hate, or uses personal opinion as fact to open a discussion.
> 
> For instance, we would not start a thread like this one . . .
> 
> Why Do Purple People Hate, Kill, and Eat Green People?
> 
> *Why don't we open topics in this manner?*
> 
> (1) If you are assuming that all purple people, hate, kill, and eat green people based on one purple person (or a group of radical purple people) doing those things then that is not a fact for discussion. It's simply your personal bias concerning purple people.
> 
> (2) Because hate topics rarely do anything about actually finding solutions. They only increase the hate and further decrease communication.
> 
> *Does that mean we are limiting your right to free speech?*
> 
> Nope! You are 100% free to stand on the street corner and say whatever you want about what you believe. That is between you and your local law enforcement. You can write anything you want on your own website. That's between you and your hosting company and perhaps Homeland Security.
> 
> But here in the community, the owners of LumberJocks and I get to choose where that line is drawn.
> 
> "Be the change you want to see in the world." Mahatma Gandi


Amen. Thank you Cricket.


----------



## doubleDD

CricketW said:


> *Fine Line of Inflammatory Topics*
> 
> I think it is important that we take a moment to make sure our members understand where the fine line is between an open discussion vs. an inflammatory topic that may trigger hate type debates.
> 
> As an example, it is perfectly okay to have discussions concerning racism as a whole (in the off topic area) and how that has an impact on society. When it comes down to it, more often than not, communication is the key to finding solutions to many of the social issues in our lives today.
> 
> HOWEVER, it is not okay to have discussions which attack groups of people as a whole, incite hate, or uses personal opinion as fact to open a discussion.
> 
> For instance, we would not start a thread like this one . . .
> 
> Why Do Purple People Hate, Kill, and Eat Green People?
> 
> *Why don't we open topics in this manner?*
> 
> (1) If you are assuming that all purple people, hate, kill, and eat green people based on one purple person (or a group of radical purple people) doing those things then that is not a fact for discussion. It's simply your personal bias concerning purple people.
> 
> (2) Because hate topics rarely do anything about actually finding solutions. They only increase the hate and further decrease communication.
> 
> *Does that mean we are limiting your right to free speech?*
> 
> Nope! You are 100% free to stand on the street corner and say whatever you want about what you believe. That is between you and your local law enforcement. You can write anything you want on your own website. That's between you and your hosting company and perhaps Homeland Security.
> 
> But here in the community, the owners of LumberJocks and I get to choose where that line is drawn.
> 
> "Be the change you want to see in the world." Mahatma Gandi


Could not have been said or written better. Thanks Cricks.


----------



## mojapitt

CricketW said:


> *Fine Line of Inflammatory Topics*
> 
> I think it is important that we take a moment to make sure our members understand where the fine line is between an open discussion vs. an inflammatory topic that may trigger hate type debates.
> 
> As an example, it is perfectly okay to have discussions concerning racism as a whole (in the off topic area) and how that has an impact on society. When it comes down to it, more often than not, communication is the key to finding solutions to many of the social issues in our lives today.
> 
> HOWEVER, it is not okay to have discussions which attack groups of people as a whole, incite hate, or uses personal opinion as fact to open a discussion.
> 
> For instance, we would not start a thread like this one . . .
> 
> Why Do Purple People Hate, Kill, and Eat Green People?
> 
> *Why don't we open topics in this manner?*
> 
> (1) If you are assuming that all purple people, hate, kill, and eat green people based on one purple person (or a group of radical purple people) doing those things then that is not a fact for discussion. It's simply your personal bias concerning purple people.
> 
> (2) Because hate topics rarely do anything about actually finding solutions. They only increase the hate and further decrease communication.
> 
> *Does that mean we are limiting your right to free speech?*
> 
> Nope! You are 100% free to stand on the street corner and say whatever you want about what you believe. That is between you and your local law enforcement. You can write anything you want on your own website. That's between you and your hosting company and perhaps Homeland Security.
> 
> But here in the community, the owners of LumberJocks and I get to choose where that line is drawn.
> 
> "Be the change you want to see in the world." Mahatma Gandi


As always, there are a few that need to bring others down to their level. Good job on trying to keep it on the proper level.


----------



## DIYaholic

CricketW said:


> *Fine Line of Inflammatory Topics*
> 
> I think it is important that we take a moment to make sure our members understand where the fine line is between an open discussion vs. an inflammatory topic that may trigger hate type debates.
> 
> As an example, it is perfectly okay to have discussions concerning racism as a whole (in the off topic area) and how that has an impact on society. When it comes down to it, more often than not, communication is the key to finding solutions to many of the social issues in our lives today.
> 
> HOWEVER, it is not okay to have discussions which attack groups of people as a whole, incite hate, or uses personal opinion as fact to open a discussion.
> 
> For instance, we would not start a thread like this one . . .
> 
> Why Do Purple People Hate, Kill, and Eat Green People?
> 
> *Why don't we open topics in this manner?*
> 
> (1) If you are assuming that all purple people, hate, kill, and eat green people based on one purple person (or a group of radical purple people) doing those things then that is not a fact for discussion. It's simply your personal bias concerning purple people.
> 
> (2) Because hate topics rarely do anything about actually finding solutions. They only increase the hate and further decrease communication.
> 
> *Does that mean we are limiting your right to free speech?*
> 
> Nope! You are 100% free to stand on the street corner and say whatever you want about what you believe. That is between you and your local law enforcement. You can write anything you want on your own website. That's between you and your hosting company and perhaps Homeland Security.
> 
> But here in the community, the owners of LumberJocks and I get to choose where that line is drawn.
> 
> "Be the change you want to see in the world." Mahatma Gandi


Great perspective, Cricket.
Keep up the righteous fight!!!


----------



## johnstoneb

CricketW said:


> *Fine Line of Inflammatory Topics*
> 
> I think it is important that we take a moment to make sure our members understand where the fine line is between an open discussion vs. an inflammatory topic that may trigger hate type debates.
> 
> As an example, it is perfectly okay to have discussions concerning racism as a whole (in the off topic area) and how that has an impact on society. When it comes down to it, more often than not, communication is the key to finding solutions to many of the social issues in our lives today.
> 
> HOWEVER, it is not okay to have discussions which attack groups of people as a whole, incite hate, or uses personal opinion as fact to open a discussion.
> 
> For instance, we would not start a thread like this one . . .
> 
> Why Do Purple People Hate, Kill, and Eat Green People?
> 
> *Why don't we open topics in this manner?*
> 
> (1) If you are assuming that all purple people, hate, kill, and eat green people based on one purple person (or a group of radical purple people) doing those things then that is not a fact for discussion. It's simply your personal bias concerning purple people.
> 
> (2) Because hate topics rarely do anything about actually finding solutions. They only increase the hate and further decrease communication.
> 
> *Does that mean we are limiting your right to free speech?*
> 
> Nope! You are 100% free to stand on the street corner and say whatever you want about what you believe. That is between you and your local law enforcement. You can write anything you want on your own website. That's between you and your hosting company and perhaps Homeland Security.
> 
> But here in the community, the owners of LumberJocks and I get to choose where that line is drawn.
> 
> "Be the change you want to see in the world." Mahatma Gandi


Thank You Cricket


----------



## HamS

CricketW said:


> *Fine Line of Inflammatory Topics*
> 
> I think it is important that we take a moment to make sure our members understand where the fine line is between an open discussion vs. an inflammatory topic that may trigger hate type debates.
> 
> As an example, it is perfectly okay to have discussions concerning racism as a whole (in the off topic area) and how that has an impact on society. When it comes down to it, more often than not, communication is the key to finding solutions to many of the social issues in our lives today.
> 
> HOWEVER, it is not okay to have discussions which attack groups of people as a whole, incite hate, or uses personal opinion as fact to open a discussion.
> 
> For instance, we would not start a thread like this one . . .
> 
> Why Do Purple People Hate, Kill, and Eat Green People?
> 
> *Why don't we open topics in this manner?*
> 
> (1) If you are assuming that all purple people, hate, kill, and eat green people based on one purple person (or a group of radical purple people) doing those things then that is not a fact for discussion. It's simply your personal bias concerning purple people.
> 
> (2) Because hate topics rarely do anything about actually finding solutions. They only increase the hate and further decrease communication.
> 
> *Does that mean we are limiting your right to free speech?*
> 
> Nope! You are 100% free to stand on the street corner and say whatever you want about what you believe. That is between you and your local law enforcement. You can write anything you want on your own website. That's between you and your hosting company and perhaps Homeland Security.
> 
> But here in the community, the owners of LumberJocks and I get to choose where that line is drawn.
> 
> "Be the change you want to see in the world." Mahatma Gandi


I'm starting with the man in the mirror. ...


----------



## ssnvet

CricketW said:


> *Fine Line of Inflammatory Topics*
> 
> I think it is important that we take a moment to make sure our members understand where the fine line is between an open discussion vs. an inflammatory topic that may trigger hate type debates.
> 
> As an example, it is perfectly okay to have discussions concerning racism as a whole (in the off topic area) and how that has an impact on society. When it comes down to it, more often than not, communication is the key to finding solutions to many of the social issues in our lives today.
> 
> HOWEVER, it is not okay to have discussions which attack groups of people as a whole, incite hate, or uses personal opinion as fact to open a discussion.
> 
> For instance, we would not start a thread like this one . . .
> 
> Why Do Purple People Hate, Kill, and Eat Green People?
> 
> *Why don't we open topics in this manner?*
> 
> (1) If you are assuming that all purple people, hate, kill, and eat green people based on one purple person (or a group of radical purple people) doing those things then that is not a fact for discussion. It's simply your personal bias concerning purple people.
> 
> (2) Because hate topics rarely do anything about actually finding solutions. They only increase the hate and further decrease communication.
> 
> *Does that mean we are limiting your right to free speech?*
> 
> Nope! You are 100% free to stand on the street corner and say whatever you want about what you believe. That is between you and your local law enforcement. You can write anything you want on your own website. That's between you and your hosting company and perhaps Homeland Security.
> 
> But here in the community, the owners of LumberJocks and I get to choose where that line is drawn.
> 
> "Be the change you want to see in the world." Mahatma Gandi


and that right there…....

is why we love you Cricket :^)


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Fine Line of Inflammatory Topics*
> 
> I think it is important that we take a moment to make sure our members understand where the fine line is between an open discussion vs. an inflammatory topic that may trigger hate type debates.
> 
> As an example, it is perfectly okay to have discussions concerning racism as a whole (in the off topic area) and how that has an impact on society. When it comes down to it, more often than not, communication is the key to finding solutions to many of the social issues in our lives today.
> 
> HOWEVER, it is not okay to have discussions which attack groups of people as a whole, incite hate, or uses personal opinion as fact to open a discussion.
> 
> For instance, we would not start a thread like this one . . .
> 
> Why Do Purple People Hate, Kill, and Eat Green People?
> 
> *Why don't we open topics in this manner?*
> 
> (1) If you are assuming that all purple people, hate, kill, and eat green people based on one purple person (or a group of radical purple people) doing those things then that is not a fact for discussion. It's simply your personal bias concerning purple people.
> 
> (2) Because hate topics rarely do anything about actually finding solutions. They only increase the hate and further decrease communication.
> 
> *Does that mean we are limiting your right to free speech?*
> 
> Nope! You are 100% free to stand on the street corner and say whatever you want about what you believe. That is between you and your local law enforcement. You can write anything you want on your own website. That's between you and your hosting company and perhaps Homeland Security.
> 
> But here in the community, the owners of LumberJocks and I get to choose where that line is drawn.
> 
> "Be the change you want to see in the world." Mahatma Gandi


Y'all are seriously the best of the best.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

CricketW said:


> *Fine Line of Inflammatory Topics*
> 
> I think it is important that we take a moment to make sure our members understand where the fine line is between an open discussion vs. an inflammatory topic that may trigger hate type debates.
> 
> As an example, it is perfectly okay to have discussions concerning racism as a whole (in the off topic area) and how that has an impact on society. When it comes down to it, more often than not, communication is the key to finding solutions to many of the social issues in our lives today.
> 
> HOWEVER, it is not okay to have discussions which attack groups of people as a whole, incite hate, or uses personal opinion as fact to open a discussion.
> 
> For instance, we would not start a thread like this one . . .
> 
> Why Do Purple People Hate, Kill, and Eat Green People?
> 
> *Why don't we open topics in this manner?*
> 
> (1) If you are assuming that all purple people, hate, kill, and eat green people based on one purple person (or a group of radical purple people) doing those things then that is not a fact for discussion. It's simply your personal bias concerning purple people.
> 
> (2) Because hate topics rarely do anything about actually finding solutions. They only increase the hate and further decrease communication.
> 
> *Does that mean we are limiting your right to free speech?*
> 
> Nope! You are 100% free to stand on the street corner and say whatever you want about what you believe. That is between you and your local law enforcement. You can write anything you want on your own website. That's between you and your hosting company and perhaps Homeland Security.
> 
> But here in the community, the owners of LumberJocks and I get to choose where that line is drawn.
> 
> "Be the change you want to see in the world." Mahatma Gandi


Thanks for the clarification, Cricket.

This and one automotive site are the only ones that even attempt to keep it civil, and it is appreciated. I do however ignore most of the rabble rousing, since life is just too short for me to put a dog in what is not my fight.


----------



## dawsonbob

CricketW said:


> *Fine Line of Inflammatory Topics*
> 
> I think it is important that we take a moment to make sure our members understand where the fine line is between an open discussion vs. an inflammatory topic that may trigger hate type debates.
> 
> As an example, it is perfectly okay to have discussions concerning racism as a whole (in the off topic area) and how that has an impact on society. When it comes down to it, more often than not, communication is the key to finding solutions to many of the social issues in our lives today.
> 
> HOWEVER, it is not okay to have discussions which attack groups of people as a whole, incite hate, or uses personal opinion as fact to open a discussion.
> 
> For instance, we would not start a thread like this one . . .
> 
> Why Do Purple People Hate, Kill, and Eat Green People?
> 
> *Why don't we open topics in this manner?*
> 
> (1) If you are assuming that all purple people, hate, kill, and eat green people based on one purple person (or a group of radical purple people) doing those things then that is not a fact for discussion. It's simply your personal bias concerning purple people.
> 
> (2) Because hate topics rarely do anything about actually finding solutions. They only increase the hate and further decrease communication.
> 
> *Does that mean we are limiting your right to free speech?*
> 
> Nope! You are 100% free to stand on the street corner and say whatever you want about what you believe. That is between you and your local law enforcement. You can write anything you want on your own website. That's between you and your hosting company and perhaps Homeland Security.
> 
> But here in the community, the owners of LumberJocks and I get to choose where that line is drawn.
> 
> "Be the change you want to see in the world." Mahatma Gandi


Thank you so much Cricket. Very well done.


----------



## JoeLyddon

CricketW said:


> *Fine Line of Inflammatory Topics*
> 
> I think it is important that we take a moment to make sure our members understand where the fine line is between an open discussion vs. an inflammatory topic that may trigger hate type debates.
> 
> As an example, it is perfectly okay to have discussions concerning racism as a whole (in the off topic area) and how that has an impact on society. When it comes down to it, more often than not, communication is the key to finding solutions to many of the social issues in our lives today.
> 
> HOWEVER, it is not okay to have discussions which attack groups of people as a whole, incite hate, or uses personal opinion as fact to open a discussion.
> 
> For instance, we would not start a thread like this one . . .
> 
> Why Do Purple People Hate, Kill, and Eat Green People?
> 
> *Why don't we open topics in this manner?*
> 
> (1) If you are assuming that all purple people, hate, kill, and eat green people based on one purple person (or a group of radical purple people) doing those things then that is not a fact for discussion. It's simply your personal bias concerning purple people.
> 
> (2) Because hate topics rarely do anything about actually finding solutions. They only increase the hate and further decrease communication.
> 
> *Does that mean we are limiting your right to free speech?*
> 
> Nope! You are 100% free to stand on the street corner and say whatever you want about what you believe. That is between you and your local law enforcement. You can write anything you want on your own website. That's between you and your hosting company and perhaps Homeland Security.
> 
> But here in the community, the owners of LumberJocks and I get to choose where that line is drawn.
> 
> "Be the change you want to see in the world." Mahatma Gandi


I must have missed something…
... sounds like we're on the right track…


----------



## Kentuk55

CricketW said:


> *Fine Line of Inflammatory Topics*
> 
> I think it is important that we take a moment to make sure our members understand where the fine line is between an open discussion vs. an inflammatory topic that may trigger hate type debates.
> 
> As an example, it is perfectly okay to have discussions concerning racism as a whole (in the off topic area) and how that has an impact on society. When it comes down to it, more often than not, communication is the key to finding solutions to many of the social issues in our lives today.
> 
> HOWEVER, it is not okay to have discussions which attack groups of people as a whole, incite hate, or uses personal opinion as fact to open a discussion.
> 
> For instance, we would not start a thread like this one . . .
> 
> Why Do Purple People Hate, Kill, and Eat Green People?
> 
> *Why don't we open topics in this manner?*
> 
> (1) If you are assuming that all purple people, hate, kill, and eat green people based on one purple person (or a group of radical purple people) doing those things then that is not a fact for discussion. It's simply your personal bias concerning purple people.
> 
> (2) Because hate topics rarely do anything about actually finding solutions. They only increase the hate and further decrease communication.
> 
> *Does that mean we are limiting your right to free speech?*
> 
> Nope! You are 100% free to stand on the street corner and say whatever you want about what you believe. That is between you and your local law enforcement. You can write anything you want on your own website. That's between you and your hosting company and perhaps Homeland Security.
> 
> But here in the community, the owners of LumberJocks and I get to choose where that line is drawn.
> 
> "Be the change you want to see in the world." Mahatma Gandi


Well spoken Cricket. Live, Love, and Laugh is the best medicine.


----------



## BinghamtonEd

CricketW said:


> *Fine Line of Inflammatory Topics*
> 
> I think it is important that we take a moment to make sure our members understand where the fine line is between an open discussion vs. an inflammatory topic that may trigger hate type debates.
> 
> As an example, it is perfectly okay to have discussions concerning racism as a whole (in the off topic area) and how that has an impact on society. When it comes down to it, more often than not, communication is the key to finding solutions to many of the social issues in our lives today.
> 
> HOWEVER, it is not okay to have discussions which attack groups of people as a whole, incite hate, or uses personal opinion as fact to open a discussion.
> 
> For instance, we would not start a thread like this one . . .
> 
> Why Do Purple People Hate, Kill, and Eat Green People?
> 
> *Why don't we open topics in this manner?*
> 
> (1) If you are assuming that all purple people, hate, kill, and eat green people based on one purple person (or a group of radical purple people) doing those things then that is not a fact for discussion. It's simply your personal bias concerning purple people.
> 
> (2) Because hate topics rarely do anything about actually finding solutions. They only increase the hate and further decrease communication.
> 
> *Does that mean we are limiting your right to free speech?*
> 
> Nope! You are 100% free to stand on the street corner and say whatever you want about what you believe. That is between you and your local law enforcement. You can write anything you want on your own website. That's between you and your hosting company and perhaps Homeland Security.
> 
> But here in the community, the owners of LumberJocks and I get to choose where that line is drawn.
> 
> "Be the change you want to see in the world." Mahatma Gandi


I feel stifled that I can't start a topic about how much I hate purple people. The real problem these days, anyways, is purple on purple, and green on green, crime. Maybe if they acted a little more blue they'd get along.

Wait, this is a woodworking forum. Nevermind.

Thanks, Cricket.


----------



## Luddite

CricketW said:


> *Fine Line of Inflammatory Topics*
> 
> I think it is important that we take a moment to make sure our members understand where the fine line is between an open discussion vs. an inflammatory topic that may trigger hate type debates.
> 
> As an example, it is perfectly okay to have discussions concerning racism as a whole (in the off topic area) and how that has an impact on society. When it comes down to it, more often than not, communication is the key to finding solutions to many of the social issues in our lives today.
> 
> HOWEVER, it is not okay to have discussions which attack groups of people as a whole, incite hate, or uses personal opinion as fact to open a discussion.
> 
> For instance, we would not start a thread like this one . . .
> 
> Why Do Purple People Hate, Kill, and Eat Green People?
> 
> *Why don't we open topics in this manner?*
> 
> (1) If you are assuming that all purple people, hate, kill, and eat green people based on one purple person (or a group of radical purple people) doing those things then that is not a fact for discussion. It's simply your personal bias concerning purple people.
> 
> (2) Because hate topics rarely do anything about actually finding solutions. They only increase the hate and further decrease communication.
> 
> *Does that mean we are limiting your right to free speech?*
> 
> Nope! You are 100% free to stand on the street corner and say whatever you want about what you believe. That is between you and your local law enforcement. You can write anything you want on your own website. That's between you and your hosting company and perhaps Homeland Security.
> 
> But here in the community, the owners of LumberJocks and I get to choose where that line is drawn.
> 
> "Be the change you want to see in the world." Mahatma Gandi


Good on you Cricket.

The Luddite abides.


----------



## MadJester

CricketW said:


> *Fine Line of Inflammatory Topics*
> 
> I think it is important that we take a moment to make sure our members understand where the fine line is between an open discussion vs. an inflammatory topic that may trigger hate type debates.
> 
> As an example, it is perfectly okay to have discussions concerning racism as a whole (in the off topic area) and how that has an impact on society. When it comes down to it, more often than not, communication is the key to finding solutions to many of the social issues in our lives today.
> 
> HOWEVER, it is not okay to have discussions which attack groups of people as a whole, incite hate, or uses personal opinion as fact to open a discussion.
> 
> For instance, we would not start a thread like this one . . .
> 
> Why Do Purple People Hate, Kill, and Eat Green People?
> 
> *Why don't we open topics in this manner?*
> 
> (1) If you are assuming that all purple people, hate, kill, and eat green people based on one purple person (or a group of radical purple people) doing those things then that is not a fact for discussion. It's simply your personal bias concerning purple people.
> 
> (2) Because hate topics rarely do anything about actually finding solutions. They only increase the hate and further decrease communication.
> 
> *Does that mean we are limiting your right to free speech?*
> 
> Nope! You are 100% free to stand on the street corner and say whatever you want about what you believe. That is between you and your local law enforcement. You can write anything you want on your own website. That's between you and your hosting company and perhaps Homeland Security.
> 
> But here in the community, the owners of LumberJocks and I get to choose where that line is drawn.
> 
> "Be the change you want to see in the world." Mahatma Gandi


Werd….


----------



## Cricket

*Community Rules*










*DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.

The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.

*1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.

*2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.


Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.


Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.

*3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.

*4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)

*5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.

*6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.

*7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.

*8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.

*9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.

*10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.

Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.

These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


----------



## Karson

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Cricket: You didn't say whether it would be OK to take a knee during the playing of our National Anthem. :>)


----------



## WayneC

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Thank you.


----------



## CFrye

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Thank you, Cricket and LumberJocks!


----------



## firefighterontheside

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Thanks Cricket.


----------



## wormil

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Thanks Cricket. But I keep getting this and the official rules thread mixed up, lol.


----------



## mojapitt

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Thank you


----------



## robscastle

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


A couple of questions,
1. If you happen to post something or say something that needs to be removed how is this done?

Case example
I post something and it has spelling mistakes in it and I dont realise at the time but later after reading a reply from a LJ I see the error but I find its no longer editable.

2. If you post a pictre of your new purchase do you have to black out the Trademarks etc as per guidline 10?


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


In the forum, I believe there may be a time limit to how long you have to edit a post. Once a post is past that time limit, it cannot be removed. If something is a big deal, just sent me a note and I will be happy to edit for you.

As far as posting a picture that you took, there is no reason to block out trademarks, etc.

Let me know if that answered your question or if you need further clarification.


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


I may need to add one change to the rules, which is that members may not block administrators. Doing so will result in the member being banned.


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> I may need to add one change to the rules, which is that members may not block administrators. Doing so will result in the member being banned.
> 
> - Cricket


This change has been added.


----------



## doubleDD

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Thanks Cricket. Amen.


----------



## DanielP

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Very Excellent!


----------



## ArlinEastman

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Cricket

Crazy people will try anything to avoid rules.


----------



## ArlinEastman

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> A couple of questions,
> 1. If you happen to post something or say something that needs to be removed how is this done?
> 
> Case example
> I post something and it has spelling mistakes in it and I dont realise at the time but later after reading a reply from a LJ I see the error but I find its no longer editable.
> 
> 2. If you post a pictre of your new purchase do you have to black out the Trademarks etc as per guidline 10?
> 
> - robscastle


Rob

The best thing is hit the PREVIEW button to look over everything again or even copy and paste it in a word doc you my have on your computer. Then copy that and paste it here.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Thanks, Cricket!! Everyone needs a refresher on the rules to keep this site family friendly and the best woodworking site on the net!!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## htl

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Love it here lets keep it GREAT!!!


----------



## MLWilson

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Thanks, Cricket.
About #7: Does this mean that all of us whose sites are in our profiles are in violation? There are many. I have visited the websites of a great many Buddies, and have been grateful for the opportunity to delve deeper into their work.


----------



## EarlS

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


I assumed there were rules for the site and the list you posted matches what I would expect for a forum such as this. Basically, be respectful of others, treat everyone fairly, and don't plagiarize.

Seems to me that these are basic tenants that most folks that engage in woodworking follow anyway given the nature of the work. You can't build beautiful things if you don't respect the wood and the tools.

Thanks for reminding the communityl to respect one another and respect the craft.


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> Thanks, Cricket.
> About #7: Does this mean that all of us whose sites are in our profiles are in violation? There are many. I have visited the websites of a great many Buddies, and have been grateful for the opportunity to delve deeper into their work.
> 
> - Mark Wilson


Not at all. Your profile is supposed to be about you and your website. I enjoy visiting the sites too. This rule is about people joining specifically to promote their website, product, and services to our members. As an example, people who join to tell you about their site with 10,000 plans.

Let me work on the wording of #7 to help clarify it better.


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> 7. Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.


I adjusted the wording of #7 to help clarify.

As a side note, I would never interfere with sharing your site link as a reference within a forum discussion. For instance, if someone was asking for help with an issue, you can absolutely include an example from your website as part of your response.

Please let me know if you have additional questions.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


THANKS CRICKET :<))
? about rule #8 fridge was scantily clad when he posed on top of his workbench LMAO :<))


----------



## oltexasboy1

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


I don't now or have I ever had a problem with your rules, I just think that's it's a shame that this many "grown Folks" have to be told how to act in public. I thought we all learned everything we needed to know in kindergarten. But I have noticed that some folks sometimes get off in the weeds a little, so thanks for your efforts and patience.


----------



## jimintx

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Yep, these rules are clear, and well stated and what I'd expect anyway. I have no idea what was going on that prompted this thread, but I bet it was interesting.

LJ is a great site. I really enjoy it - thanks for keeping it like it is.

Personally, I would prefer there was at least 24 hours to edit a post. Sometimes I squeeze in a post and then need to leave my machine for more than one hour. I do re-read and proof my text. But upon a fresh read at a later time, I still may see a needed clarification, an incorrect model number, a confusing typo, or whatever, that I would prefer to change, ... just as cricket has done twice already in this very thread.


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> Yep, these rules are clear, and well stated and what I d expect anyway. I have no idea what was going on that prompted this thread, but I bet it was interesting.
> 
> LJ is a great site. I really enjoy it - thanks for keeping it like it is.
> 
> Personally, I would prefer there was at least 24 hours to edit a post. Sometimes I squeeze in a post and then need to leave my machine for more than one hour. I do re-read and proof my text. But upon a fresh read at a later time, I still may see a needed clarification, an incorrect model number, a confusing typo, or whatever, that I would prefer to change, ... just as cricket has done twice already in this very thread.
> 
> - jimintx


If you need help after the edit time has expired, let me know. Most of the time, just replying to the thread with clarification is effective, especially if there have already been replies.


----------



## builtinbkyn

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Thanks Cricket. I know you're doing a thankless job and it isn't easy or fun most of the time especially when dealing with someone who is belligerent and not seeing the error of their ways.


----------



## JoeLyddon

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> I may need to add one change to the rules, which is that members may not block administrators. Doing so will result in the member being banned.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> This change has been added.
> 
> - Cricket


Why not just change the program to NOT BE ABLE to Block Administrators?

Why let a member Hang Themselves… maybe by accident?


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> I may need to add one change to the rules, which is that members may not block administrators. Doing so will result in the member being banned.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> This change has been added.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> Why not just change the program to NOT BE ABLE to Block Administrators?
> 
> Why let a member Hang Themselves… maybe by accident?
> 
> - Joe Lyddon


Working on that…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Got to admit blocking the administrator was creative. I would have paid good money to see the look on Cricket's face when she found out. When I read the thread concerning this I was dying laughing!!!!!!

*PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MLWilson

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Thanks


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> Got to admit blocking the administrator was creative. I would have paid good money to see the look on Cricket s face when she found out. When I read the thread concerning this I was dying laughing!!!!!!
> 
> *PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


As an admin on multiple sites for many years now, nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## wormil

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Of all the forums where I've posted over the last couple decades, LJ is one of the most lenient so I think it's crazy when people whine about Cricket being too strict. I would suggest to those that don't want any moderation at all, go to rec.woodworking on usenet. I haven't been there in a long time but used to be you could say what you please, how you please, and arguments would continue for days or weeks at a time. Great fun for people who are into that sort of thing. I'm not.


----------



## WayneC

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> Got to admit blocking the administrator was creative. I would have paid good money to see the look on Cricket s face when she found out. When I read the thread concerning this I was dying laughing!!!!!!
> 
> *PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


See this on Facebook all the time. Immediate ban in my groups there as well..


----------



## mudflap4869

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Yeee Gads! Now you expect me to act like a grown up? My mama always said for me to not pretend to be somethin I aint.


----------



## BurlyBob

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


All in all those rules look pretty easy to live with.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> Got to admit blocking the administrator was creative. I would have paid good money to see the look on Cricket s face when she found out. When I read the thread concerning this I was dying laughing!!!!!!
> 
> *PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> As an admin on multiple sites for many years now, nothing surprises me anymore.
> 
> - Cricket


I had a English teacher in school say, "I have been teaching for 20 years nothing stops my class, ever!"

Ask her how that worked out. Better yet get the story from my Dad. She felt the need for having a parent Teacher conference the day after I pulled off said miracle. Dad said he cried laughing while she sat with smoke coming from her ears. My Mother had a meltdown. It was a classic. Course if I did that today we would all be in the slammer for the next 20 yrs…......... Passed the class, but my sister had her few years later. She sat in the back of the room, have no idea why.

ROFL


----------



## cabmaker

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Rules are necessary for sure…..but i am little stumped on #9

About profanity….should be kept to a minimum

I personally am not a profane user but for those that are: what smutty words are permissible and how frequent may they be used before the warning and ultimately being banned

Is this a suggestion that a little wrong is okay or….....


> ?


???

Why is it tolerated at all and who is the smut monitor ? And from what frame of reference does this steward employ to aid in enforcing compliance ?

Just saying


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Respectfully, I am not going to make a list of words. Most of us know when we are crossing the line. If it is taken too far, I will let you know and ask you to back it down.

Those of you who know me around here, also know it is very rare for me to feel the need to ban anyone, beyond flat out spammers.

P.S. I am the smut monitor.


----------



## 000

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Reminds me of George Carlin,
Would you like me to post a link? hahaha


----------



## AlaskaGuy

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Are these the original rules from say 2-3 years ago? Have the rules went through any recent changes?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


I didn't know this. I guess it doesn't matter, but it's interesting.

Unless otherwise specified, the materials contained on the Web Site are presented solely for the purpose of providing information to persons primarily located in Ontario, Canada. This site is controlled and operated by VerticalScope Inc. from its offices in Toronto, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> I didn t know this. I guess it doesn t matter, but it s interesting.
> 
> Unless otherwise specified, the materials contained on the Web Site are presented solely for the purpose of providing information to persons primarily located in Ontario, Canada. This site is controlled and operated by VerticalScope Inc. from its offices in Toronto, Ontario, Canada.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


We continue to have members from across the globe. If you are referring to the terms of service, it has been there since we changed ownership a few years back.

I live in Texas. We have offices in Toronto, California, Chicago and remote employees throughout the US and even some in Europe.


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> Are these the original rules from say 2-3 years ago? Have the rules went through any recent changes?
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


The terms of service have not changed since we changed ownership a few years back. The rules I posted above are new and standard with most of the communities I work with. I added them here to help clarify so there would be no misunderstanding. The most important rule on there is treating each other with respect. When we do that it really covers just about everything, ya know?


----------



## 000

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


What should we do if 2 members are having a disagreement and one member goes back to the clubhouse to get reinforcements that then they come and gang up on the other member? 
I've seen this happen more than once.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> What should we do if 2 members are having a disagreement and one member goes back to the clubhouse to get reinforcements that then they come and gang up on the other member?
> I ve seen this happen more than once.
> 
> - jbay


In that case lets hope the wrong party doesn't get punished.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> I didn t know this. I guess it doesn t matter, but it s interesting.
> 
> Unless otherwise specified, the materials contained on the Web Site are presented solely for the purpose of providing information to persons primarily located in Ontario, Canada. This site is controlled and operated by VerticalScope Inc. from its offices in Toronto, Ontario, Canada.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop
> 
> We continue to have members from across the globe. If you are referring to the terms of service, it has been there since we changed ownership a few years back.
> 
> I live in Texas. We have offices in Toronto, California, Chicago and remote employees throughout the US and even some in Europe.
> 
> - Cricket


I am familiar with the worldwide reach (and membership) of Lumberjocks, and yes, this excerpt is from the Terms of Service. I was just commenting how weird the wording is that the content here is solely and primarily for the people of Ontario, that's all. Not trying to cause trouble!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


I had fun with our Dignity and Respect rule at KBR. We did not have work uniforms, BUT they decided I could not wear my USMC cover despite being a Veteran and no Army regulation against it. Okay so another Forman and I wore this to work every 3 days. Under the Dignity and Respect rule nothing could be said. LOL

Proof is in the picture people. Here ya go!


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> What should we do if 2 members are having a disagreement and one member goes back to the clubhouse to get reinforcements that then they come and gang up on the other member?
> I ve seen this happen more than once.
> 
> - jbay


I cannot cover every possible example. What I do know is that a person cannot fight alone. Sometimes we have to be willing to walk away from the drama and simply flag it.

This is also discussed here…
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/42535



> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


----------



## MLWilson

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Soooo…
Do I, or don't I, need to move to Canada? It'd be okay, I guess. I am fluent in the language. I'm just not sure they'd have me.


----------



## MikeB_UK

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> Soooo…
> Do I, or don t I, need to move to Canada? It d be okay, I guess. I am fluent in the language. I m just not sure they d have me.
> 
> - Mark Wilson


You and smitty both.

Me, I'm just going to pretend to be Canadian and hope to get away with it - Disclaimer, most of my knowledge of Canadians comes from the 90's comedy cop show "Due South" and Labatt's Ice adverts (So I think most people in Ontario either, own a wolf, or are Belgium)


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> I didn t know this. I guess it doesn t matter, but it s interesting.
> 
> Unless otherwise specified, the materials contained on the Web Site are presented solely for the purpose of providing information to persons primarily located in Ontario, Canada. This site is controlled and operated by VerticalScope Inc. from its offices in Toronto, Ontario, Canada.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


To help clarify, if you read this in context, it is referring to legal jurisdiction which is included in most terms of use agreements.

As a simplified example, if I owned a plumbing website in Texas that sells plumbing supplies and services, I would be bound by Texas and federal laws. If I were selling a product that is legal in Texas but not legal in California (for example) those site visitors from California would be responsible for compliance with their local laws.

Hope that helps…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


So there you go, Mark. We're bound by Ontario law, provincial statute and local ordinances.


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> So there you go, Mark. We re bound by Ontario law, provincial statute and local ordinances.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Since we as a company, don't sell you products or services here, it's kind of a moot point.


----------



## cracknpop

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Thank you Cricket for keeping us in line and giving us a fun place to hang out


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> So there you go, Mark. We re bound by Ontario law, provincial statute and local ordinances.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


ROFL


----------



## honeydomaster

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


I posted a new thread in the Woodworking Skill Share forum about 3-4 hours ago. I dont see it listed when I go to that forum. Does it take a while? Or have to be approved or something? Thanks for the help! Just trying to make sure i did it right.

Edit - nevermind. I clicked "Start a new topic" link and it shows "You cannot post a new topic until your first post has been reviewed and approved.". So makes sense now. Hopefully will be approved soon.


----------



## jimintx

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


honeydomaster, 
Presumably your first post is now taken care of … it is the one above, #56 in this thread. 
Perhaps, I really don't know, you will now need to re-start a new thread you wanted to start.

Welcome to LJs.


----------



## honeydomaster

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


jimintx,
When I click on Start a New Topic, it still gives me that message. I'm guessing it means that the first time I start a new topic, that one has to be approved before I can start new topics? Probably to keep spammers away.


----------



## billdabilder

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


I want to make some folding luggage racks. I'm thinking the legs would be 2" by 3/4 to 15/16" thick by whatever length. I want to use the most appropriate and most affordable hardwood. Any suggestions?


----------



## robscastle

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Can there be:
1. An automatic "your post is going to get deleted" if you post pictures incorrectly oriented without a satisfactory explanation i.e. sideways (and Opps I see their sideways is not acceptable) and do not include at least some resemblence of a "story" and, 
2. An automatic cull of sleepers after say 12 months, that being their Anniversary of them contributing nothing to the site!


----------



## confederatemule

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


I hope this is posted in the correct place.
"Flag".
What is that all about?

Mule


----------



## 280305

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


----------



## CFrye

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Mule, when you click on the word Flag (as circled in red in ChuckV's post above) you have the option of identifying the post as SPAM or OFFENSIVE/ABUSIVE. Doing so lets the community manager, ie Cricket, know about it so that the post may be deleted or otherwise dealt with. Cricket explains it better and more thoroughly here. Hope that is helpful.
Welcome to Lumberjocks!


----------



## confederatemule

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> Mule, when you click on the word Flag (as circled in red in ChuckV s post above) you have the option of identifying the post as SPAM or OFFENSIVE/ABUSIVE. Doing so lets the community manager, ie Cricket, know about it so that the post may be deleted or otherwise dealt with. Cricket explains it better and more thoroughly here. Hope that is helpful.
> Welcome to Lumberjocks!
> 
> - CFrye


Candy, thanks for the explanation. I did click on "flag" in your reply just to see what happened. I did not choose either option. I will read Cricket's explanation also.
Thanks.
Mule


----------



## MrRon

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


I didn't know Lumberjocks was based in Canada. I suspect a majority of the members are from south of the border.


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


I'm in Texas. We have offices in Toronto, California, Chicago and remote employees throughout the US and even some in Europe.


----------



## YouthfullMind

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


I joined lumberjocks a couple of weeks ago and have not been able to post. A red message pops up when I try to start a new topic or post a project saying it needs to be approved. I tried using the contact us page, but did not receive a response. Any suggestions on what I need to do to post?


----------



## wormil

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> - YouthfullMind


You probably need a certain number of posts before you can start new topics. I want to say 5, but might be more. Find some projects you like and leave a nice comment, you'll have it in no time.


----------



## 000

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


LMAO, I thinkith Ieltssell33 noeth not where he posteth…..


----------



## AlaskaGuy

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Joe Lyddon, you don't know what spam is?


----------



## JoeLyddon

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


That was the biggest can of Spam I have ever seen…

Thank you… I shoulda known… 

Gnite…


----------



## jimintx

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


The original pile is already removed, but the quote of it still lives.

No need to quote and repeat an entire pile of crap-spam.
Or, is it spam-crap?


----------



## JoeLyddon

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


YES… Sorry about that… Too bad there is an Edit Time Limit… I would remove it… BUT, I can't now…


----------



## Joeham

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Tried posting and says I need to wait for approval?


----------



## Lazyman

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> Tried posting and says I need to wait for approval?
> 
> - Joeham


See post #68 above.


----------



## voodverker62

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


I've tried to contact the Admin several times over credit for my work , projects being stole, with no luck , no return messages ,or e mails. any suggestions , http://lumberjocks.com/projects/79907 I built this entire project mantle and doors in shop on my bench , and i see the installer posted it with no credit whatsoever to me or the shop we both worked for ? Any suggestions? Im not allowed to make comments to them , and admin wont returnmy messages where do I turn ? KLM


----------



## AlaskaGuy

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Cricket, quick question. Who is running this site now. You, or Pottz and Rick?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> Cricket, quick question. Who is running this site now. You, or Pottz and Rick?
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


You failed to mention "Pappadan"


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> Cricket, quick question. Who is running this site now. You, or Pottz and Rick?





> You failed to mention "Pappadan"


Are y'all sure you want to mess with me today?


----------



## mojapitt

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Still behind you Cricket


----------



## mudflap4869

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Cut them off at the knees Cricket. We have your back any time you need us.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


The whole "us vs. them" thing is just so wrong in this context. Isn't everyone an equal member of this community?


----------



## Gene01

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Lady, (Cricket) you do earn your keep.


----------



## LargeLarry

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Can I post a woodworking event invitation


----------



## wormil

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


My opinion means squat but I would just post it and if cricket doesn't like it she'll delete it. But if it's a woodworking event I can't see a problem. What is it?


----------



## Magnum

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> Cricket, quick question. Who is running this site now. You, or Pottz and Rick?
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


She is Administration! Pottz and I are simply Members. How and where (Name The Posts.), did you come to the conclusion that Pottz and I might be running this Site FACTS Please! I think Pottz is gone.

Your Question is also an INSULT to Cricket. It's also an example of your Sarcastic Comments that you regularly Post on Here!

I'm getting tired of your Accusations with NO grounds in any Facts. The last one I or Pottz were subject to you came back with "I was Confused." and went on at length about How & Why! It made No Sense!

I even Have You as a "Friend". That ends NOW! <><> EDIT: I took you off after that "Confusion." Issue

No More! Please! It's all supposition on Your Part.

Rick


----------



## AlaskaGuy

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> Cricket, quick question. Who is running this site now. You, or Pottz and Rick?
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> She is Administration! Pottz and I are simply Members. How and where (Name The Posts.), did you come to the conclusion that Pottz and I might be running this Site FACTS Please! I think Pottz is gone.
> 
> Your Question is also an INSULT to Cricket. It s also an example of your Sarcastic Comments that you regularly Post on Here!
> 
> I m getting tired of your Accusations with NO grounds in any Facts. The last one I or Pottz were subject to you came back with "I was Confused." and went on at length about How & Why! It made No Sense!
> 
> I even Have You as a "Friend". That ends NOW! <><> EDIT: I took you off after that "Confusion." Issue
> 
> No More! Please! It s all supposition on Your Part.
> 
> Rick
> 
> - Rick


Well Rick I hope you feel better now.

My memory fades fast these days. And, I'm not going back through all the post. I will say this. When people come here to LJ's and start admonishing me and others because we post off topic post in the coffee lounge and calls me out for not posting projects in my projects page for 2 years of what ever it makes a guy wonder who running things. Telling people they not creditable because if the don't have pictures in their project page and all that crap I can't help but wonder if they are trying to take over the forum. If you want to unfriend me or block me…..well lets just say I have a thick skin.

Other that saying you and Pottz don't make the rules here that's all I have to say on the matter.


----------



## Magnum

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Thank You A.G.

"post off topic post in the coffee lounge" Confused again? That's were they're suppose to be! "My memory fades fast these days." OH?

" Telling people they not creditable because if the don't have pictures in their project page and all that crap I can't help but wonder if they are trying to take over the forum." ....LOL… Not Me! Why would anybody want to "Take Over A Forum?" Where does that get You? NOWHERE!

*Forget it. This is a waste of time.*


----------



## AlaskaGuy

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> Thank You A.G.
> 
> "post off topic post in the coffee lounge" Confused again? That s were they re suppose to be! "My memory fades fast these days." OH?
> 
> " Telling people they not creditable because if the don't have pictures in their project page and all that crap I can't help but wonder if they are trying to take over the forum." ....LOL… Not Me! Why would anybody want to "Take Over A Forum?" Where does that get You? NOWHERE!
> 
> *Forget it. This is a waste of time.*
> 
> - Rick


I lied, I just remembered what Tony_s said in the ''interesting project… thread", That was a good one.


----------



## wormil

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


This is not a woodworking site anymore.


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


This thread is about the rules. It is not about fussing.

If y'all want to fuss at each other, take it off the forums.

Seriously, it simply is not fair to the rest of us to continually have to listen to it.


----------



## Magnum

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> This thread is about the rules. It is not about fussing.
> 
> If y all want to fuss at each other, take it off the forums.
> 
> Seriously, it simply is not fair to the rest of us to continually have to listen to it.
> 
> - Cricket


*Okay! It's Off My Watch. No more comments from me.*

*Rick*


----------



## StumpyNubs

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


I just have to say that Cricket is amazing. I deal with the woodworking public every day, so I know how difficult it can be. But I could never do her job. She has to deal with everyone's problems, referee everyone's disputes, keep the site clean and free from nonsense, and she gets crap from someone no matter what she does. It's a tough and thankless job. This is the premiere woodworking forum, in my opinion- Head and shoulders above the "other" big forum out there. I am proud to be on LumberJocks, and regularly recommend it to others. All because of folks like Cricket. So if anyone has a problem with her methods, I suggest you take a moment and consider how hard her job is. Then thank her for her patience and dedication. She deserves it!


----------



## oldnovice

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


+1 Stumpy!


----------



## Dark_Lightning

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


+2, and the offenders can be happy that she can't take a wooden spoon to their backsides. I will say, though, that this is one of the best-behaved sites on the internet. I'd like for it to stay that way. I sometimes see things that I disagree with, and inject some commentary, but for the most part I just don't indulge (unless someone brings up something egregious).


----------



## jimintx

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> ... I will say, though, that this is one of the best-behaved sites on the internet. I d like for it to stay that way. I sometimes see things that I disagree with, and inject some commentary, but for the most part I just don t indulge (unless someone brings up something egregious).
> - Dark_Lightning


ABSOLUTELY Agree!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> This thread is about the rules. It is not about fussing.
> 
> If y all want to fuss at each other, take it off the forums.
> 
> Seriously, it simply is not fair to the rest of us to continually have to listen to it.
> 
> - Cricket


+1



> The whole "us vs. them" thing is just so wrong in this context. Isn t everyone an equal member of this community?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


+1


----------



## JeffAB

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


I belong to a woodworking club in the Los Angeles area. Is it okay to post information about the club (when we meet, what we do) to possibly recruit new members?

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## ArlinEastman

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Deleted


----------



## Magnum

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


What happened to the "Community Rules" the "99 Posts"* "Are you sure you want mess with me tonight?"* and another *"This Topic Is Closed"* From *"My Most Recent Ponderings:* Is that the answer from now on? "Close The Topic. and REFER to the Community Rules for the Reason?

"These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks." Not Very Likely I'm going to be doing that!* UHHNNN Not Likely!*

-LumberJocks.com Community Manager

*I've got one BIG Blank Page!* Site Problem? or My Computer? I'm gonna try something and see what happens. If it doesn't work …... BYE! BYE Everyone!


----------



## Magnum

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> What happened to the "Community Rules" the "99 Posts" "Are you sure you want mess with me tonight?" and another *"This Topic Is Closed"* I ve got one BIG Blank Page! Site Problem or My Computer?
> 
> - Rick


OKAY! It was AdBlock+ I went back to AdBlock ONLY! No + !!! Disabled it on this Page and Re-Loaded this Page. It's back except for a LARGE White Space, right at the Top.


----------



## Magnum

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> What happened to the "Community Rules" the "99 Posts" "Are you sure you want mess with me tonight?" and another *"This Topic Is Closed"* I ve got one BIG Blank Page! Site Problem or My Computer?
> 
> - Rick


OKAY! It was AdBlock+ I went back to AdBlock ONLY! No + !!! Disabled it on this Page and Re-Loaded this Page. It's back except for a LARGE White Space, right at the Top.

HUMMMM!! I wonder if I … (NEVER MIND I'll Get In Trouble For Sure!)

""These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks." Not Very Likely I'm going to be doing that!


----------



## Magnum

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


YOU figure out My Postings on here. "They" Re-arranged the order I had them in!


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


I have no idea what you are talking about but when a topic gets out of hand, it is closed. I also have no way to rearrange the order of posts. They are time stamped. We have also made no new changes to the rules.

If you have a problem with that, feel free to contact me by private message, not in the forums.


----------



## UncleBuck

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


cricket rules nice job running the site thank you


----------



## Magnum

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> I have no idea what you are talking about but when a topic gets out of hand, it is closed. I also have no way to rearrange the order of posts. They are time stamped. We have also made no new changes to the rules.
> 
> If you have a problem with that, feel free to contact me by private message, not in the forums.
> 
> - Cricket


Thank You!

NOW OFF OF "WATCH".

Rick


----------



## Magnum

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Re-Post (Not Me.)


----------



## BroncoBrian

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Thanks!

It would be great if there was a feature to block or ignore a thread. The Forums often a lot of crud that pushes helpful posts and questions down a few pages. An example would be a lot of the Off-Topic posts, especially the same 9 people reporting their current weather. I have an app for that, it's called Weather.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> Thanks!
> 
> It would be great if there was a feature to block or ignore a thread. The Forums often a lot of crud that pushes helpful posts and questions down a few pages. An example would be a lot of the Off-Topic posts, especially the same 9 people reporting their current weather. I have an app for that, it s called Weather.
> 
> - BroncoBrian


I too have an app. I just ignore them. My app works every time and never gets hacked or gets a virus.


----------



## wormil

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> It would be great if there was a feature to block or ignore a thread.
> - BroncoBrian


The best you can do here is hide off-topic post titles.


----------



## BroncoBrian

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Ignore is one of my favorite apps!

Rick, thanks for the tip, that makes sense. I think that would clean up the forum page. How do I do that? Don't see that in settings nor is it obvious on the forums page (or it is too obvious).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


From Pulse (maybe other places too, haven't checked), simply click Hide.


----------



## BroncoBrian

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Brilliant! Thanks, I missed that. It was written too clearly as suspected.


----------



## 000

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> Brilliant! Thanks, I missed that. It was written too clearly as suspected.
> 
> - BroncoBrian


That works great,
unless there is a topic that you don't want to see that was put in the wrong category,
instead of the coffee lounge category.

For Example, if a thread was posted in lets say a "Woodworking Skill Share" forum, it would still show up.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> Brilliant! Thanks, I missed that. It was written too clearly as suspected.
> 
> - BroncoBrian
> 
> That works great,
> unless there is a topic that you don t want to see that was put in the wrong category,
> instead of the coffee lounge category.
> 
> For Example, if a thread was posted in lets say a "Woodworking Skill Share" forum, it would still show up.
> 
> - jbay


+1 (I like your new profile pic)


----------



## TonyRadon

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Hi Cricket,
I'm brand new on the blog. How do you post photos of my work in the Gallery?
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> Hi Cricket,
> I m brand new on the blog. How do you post photos of my work in the Gallery?
> Thanks,
> Tony
> 
> - TonyRadon


It is automated when you post projects, there will be a checkbox.


----------



## 000

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> Hi Cricket,
> I m brand new on the blog. How do you post photos of my work in the Gallery?
> Thanks,
> Tony
> 
> - TonyRadon


You can't upload directly to your gallery.
They have to be entered as a project, 
then they go to your Gallery automatically.


----------



## TonyRadon

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Thanks, 
Cricket
Tony


----------



## MrRon

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Hi Mr. Cricket, Some of my posts have been shut down, not because of anything I posted, but by others who have changed the topic and turned it into a controversial topic. Am I correct in my assessment or am I posting in a fashion that attracts controversy? I realize there are some on this forum that have an axe to grind and they have been discovered. This seems to have gotten worse lately as more people are speaking out due to the recent controversy over free speech and the constitution. People in the past have kept quiet, but now it seems they want to be heard regardless of the consequences. Does this sound like I am correct? It seems to me all this is happening just after the 2016 election.


----------



## StumpyNubs

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> Hi Mr. Cricket
> 
> - MrRon


Cricket is not a Mr. 
She is a legend.


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> Hi Mr. Cricket, Some of my posts have been shut down, not because of anything I posted, but by others who have changed the topic and turned it into a controversial topic. Am I correct in my assessment or am I posting in a fashion that attracts controversy?
> 
> - MrRon


Sometimes it just happens…


----------



## Redvan

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Why does every profile photo I upload end up rotated 90 degrees?

Mike.


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


This happens because the forum software is unable to read the EXIF data that is imprinted on the photo when you take it.

The EXIF data holds a lot of information, which includes orientation of your photo. Many programs are able to read this, and that is why you see it displayed upright in some places, but many others still are not.

This is a good article that explains all of this: https://www.howtogeek.com/254830/why-your-photos-dont-always-appear-correctly-rotated/

The gist of it is, the phones are designed to work like a digital camera. Holding your digital camera flat, in landscape, is the 'base line'. Developers used this 'base line' in the following way for mobile devices:

Apple users: hold your phone with your VOLUME buttons DOWN.

Android users: hold your phone with your HOME button to the RIGHT.

It's completely against common sense since the volume button is used as a shutter button, so you would think the volume button should point UP! But that is how developers worked it out, so when you hold your phone upright, in portrait, it is the same as turning your digital camera 90 degrees to the side, to take a portrait photo. Since the forum cannot read the data that tells it which way you are holding your phone, it displays plainly from the 'base line' - whichever side your volume buttons are on will be the bottom of your photo (so if you take a photo with your volume buttons facing UP on your phone, the photo will display upside down when you upload it here).

There is not currently any plugins or hacks that we've come across that can allow the forum to read the EXIF data at this time.

The only way around it is, either hold your phones the way the developers decided you should, OR you can open the photos in an Editing program (not the viewer), and save them in the correct orientation (you might need to rename them, and crop off a pixel or two, to make sure a change is recognized).

Hope that helps!


----------



## wormil

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Android and Windows phones have an icon telling you the phone orientation when taking video and pictures. On every phone I've tested that's all that matters, the orientation when posted will match the orientation of that icon. The only exception is if you lock the orientation of your phone.


----------



## alleyoop

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Where do i log in and out .


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


There is a drop-down menu near the upper right hand corner under My Lumber Jocks.


----------



## F250

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Is there a minimum number of posts I have to make before I am allowed to start a new thread (topic)?


----------



## Dark_Lightning

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


I think 10, so you should be good to go, now.


----------



## Akash123

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Hello,

Do you have any idea about best band saw?


----------



## JoeLyddon

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> Hello,
> 
> Do you have any idea about best band saw?
> 
> - Akash123


That is a good question!

You should have studied band saws to know what they do and how they do it so you can make an educated decision on what is best for you.

You study all of the Band Saws… by various manufactures… Look at all of the Features… Reliability…
Cost… Customer Reviews help too… Maybe some features don't interest you at all… while others do.

Are you interested in Resawing capability and the EASE of doing it?

Cost of blades required?

What will do the Best Job of doing what you want it to do?

What size do you really NEED to do what YOU want it do?

I personally like Grizzly equipment… seem to have a lot of Bang for the Buck and still does a good job of doing things.

Others like Laguna, Rikon, and a long list…

GOOGLE a lot…

The subject has come up on LJ before… Use the "Search" feature… You will get pointed to so many posts, it will keep you busy for HOURS, DAYS…. etc. 

Good Luck!

It boils down to what YOU WANT OUT of it…


----------



## fotojack

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


How do I unsubscribe from this group/website? I don't see any accommodation for that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


foto, if it's not what you're after / not you cup o' tea, simply walk away. Unless you're talking about notifications?


----------



## Dark_Lightning

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> How do I unsubscribe from this group/website? I don t see any accommodation for that.
> 
> - fotojack


Go to the thread in question and turn off the notifications for it. Then, you can go to your CP and turn all notifications off.


----------



## JoeLyddon

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Cricket,

I hope this Pulse feature is FINALLY fixed and will continue to work!

It has really been a PAIN trying to use it when it just blows up again.

Thank you for helping getting things fixed & back in order…

Is the system going to be easier to handle Such actions when they show up?
... without major disruptions…


----------



## CFP

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Hi Cricket - I tried to embed a YouTube video on my blog, as I have done in the past but was unable to. The bottom of the page gave me the following message which I cut & pasted below. Is this because of something I've done or is it related to the recent hacking issues? Anything I can do to fix?

Thank You,

Steve

-

You have been blocked.
Why have I been blocked?
This website is using a security service to protect itself from online attacks. The action you just performed triggered the security solution. There are several actions that could trigger this block including submitting a certain word or phrase, a SQL command or malformed data.

What can I do to resolve this?
You can email the site owner to let them know you were blocked. Please include what you were doing when this page came up and the Cloudflare Ray ID found at the bottom of this page.

Cloudflare Ray ID: 5424c06b9a707830 • Your IP: 70.93.230.170 • Performance & security by Cloudflare


----------



## Dkrank

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


New to the community. Thanks for making sure the rules are clearly outlined and easy to find!


----------



## SkipperJer

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


I tried to post some questions about a planned dust collector but it is not showing up. When I did post it the web site said that it was waiting for approval. how long does approval take?


----------



## M_Dominic

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


The only 'private messages' that I get (I am not very active) are advertising messages. I thought that ads were not permitted? Is there a way to unsubscribe only to the ad messages or does it have to be for all private messages?
Dominic


----------



## Moshannon

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Thank you.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> The only private messages that I get (I am not very active) are advertising messages. I thought that ads were not permitted? Is there a way to unsubscribe only to the ad messages or does it have to be for all private messages?
> Dominic
> 
> - M_Dominic


Not everyone out there in internet land plays by the rules. The moderators and software can't catch it all. Use your delete button. Nothing is perfect in this world.


----------



## JoeLyddon

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Dominic,

I think what you are getting is SPAM… Flag it as such and forget it… They will eventually be deleted.


----------



## TDE778

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Agreed


----------



## crmitchell

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


I am receiving messages from somebody named woodworkfecdx about living off the grid and making dead batteries come back to life.

How do I block this crap ?

CM


----------



## theoldfart

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Carey, go to the guys homepage here on Lumberjocks. Copy the address at the top of the page and send it by PM to Cricket. She'll "eliminate" the spammer:


----------



## Dark_Lightning

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> I am receiving messages from somebody named woodworkfecdx about living off the grid and making dead batteries come back to life.
> 
> How do I block this crap ?
> 
> CM
> 
> - Carey Mitchell


He made 5 or 6 posts this morning, and I flagged him. He probably PM'd you before getting scrubbed. Just delete the PMs and move on. You can't block PMs (I think). Or if you can, it's probably too late, as the jerk will likely be banned by the time you read the PM. Annoying, I know.


----------



## ramatsu

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Once in a while I get unsolicited email (ok, spam) in the form of a lumberjocks private message though my email, advertising something and obviously written as a mass mailing. Are those permitted or are the people doing that breaking lumberjocks rules? If so, how should I report them?


----------



## CFrye

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Ramatsu those are not permitted. You can either send Cricket a PM , or what I do is check comments that the spammer has made on projects. If the comment looks like a smiley face : ) then you know the spammer is in the process of being eliminated and you just need to be patient. You get the email due to how you have notifications set up. Hope this helps.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Petey posted his project for his friend. Drop in and check it out in projects today.


----------



## Barkley

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Question….Is it ok to occasionally post random woodworking tools for sale?


----------



## EarlS

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Goober - yes - I think there are forum threads for stuff like that.


----------



## 280305

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


There is a Woodworking Trade & Swap Forum


----------



## nnywoodworks

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


I posted a question in the hand tool forum yesterday, but it hasn't shown up yet. If I try to create a new post, it says something about not being able to create a new post until the first one has been reviewed and approved. Do I need to do anything for that to happen? Does it take a while? (maybe this message won't post either, until the approval happens…?)


----------



## nnywoodworks

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


Just got an approval email regarding post above - thanks Cricket!


----------



## John Smith_inFL

CricketW said:


> *Community Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: The content on LumberJocks.com includes information and activities where the potential of serious injury or death exists. LumberJocks.com does not guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Please always use the proper safety equipment and safety precautions before attempting any woodworking procedure.
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions.
> 
> *1.* You may only use one account on this forum. No exceptions. If you have issues with your account or need help changing your username, password, email, etc. you can contact us.
> 
> *2.* Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.* This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> 
> Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.
> 
> *3.* Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> *4.* Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes private messages, Facebook, email and social media in part.)
> 
> *5.* Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.
> 
> *6.* Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.
> 
> *7.* Advertising your company or website is not allowed on this site. If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature. If you want to advertise on LumberJocks.com please use our contact us form for additional information.
> 
> *8.* No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.
> 
> *9.* Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban.
> 
> *10.* You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
> 
> Any violation of these rules will result in a warning up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and flag any instances of rule violations.
> 
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.





> Question….Is it ok to occasionally post random woodworking tools for sale?
> 
> - Barkley


When LJs switches over to the new platform, there will be a "standard" criteria for posting items for sale in the "Marketplace Classifieds". Such as; Location, Price, Photos, etc. Also, some VS forums have a minimum of active forum involvement posts (no one-liners just to boost post count) and a minimum days since joined. Like, 10/10, 25/25, etc. 10 days active, 10 meaningful posts. 25 days active, 25 meaningful posts. This is to discourage new members joining just to empty their unwanted "stuff" in the forum - or - to just buy something for sale and never come back to be a contributing member.


----------



## Cricket

*Basic Forum Navigation*










When you click on the forums tab in navigation, by default, it will display all the recent topics, regardless of which forum they are located in. You can see the forum off to the side.










If you want to start a new topic though, it may be easier to see all of the forums and descriptions so that you can choose the most relevant forum to start your discussion.

Within the forums navigation, simply click on "Show all forums".










This will allow you to see all the forum categories.


----------



## mojapitt

CricketW said:


> *Basic Forum Navigation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click on the forums tab in navigation, by default, it will display all the recent topics, regardless of which forum they are located in. You can see the forum off to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to start a new topic though, it may be easier to see all of the forums and descriptions so that you can choose the most relevant forum to start your discussion.
> 
> Within the forums navigation, simply click on "Show all forums".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will allow you to see all the forum categories.


Thank you


----------



## EarlS

CricketW said:


> *Basic Forum Navigation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click on the forums tab in navigation, by default, it will display all the recent topics, regardless of which forum they are located in. You can see the forum off to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to start a new topic though, it may be easier to see all of the forums and descriptions so that you can choose the most relevant forum to start your discussion.
> 
> Within the forums navigation, simply click on "Show all forums".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will allow you to see all the forum categories.


Thanks for pointing out all the cool features that most of us never realized were available.


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Basic Forum Navigation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click on the forums tab in navigation, by default, it will display all the recent topics, regardless of which forum they are located in. You can see the forum off to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to start a new topic though, it may be easier to see all of the forums and descriptions so that you can choose the most relevant forum to start your discussion.
> 
> Within the forums navigation, simply click on "Show all forums".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will allow you to see all the forum categories.


Over the coming weeks, I will be adding a few mini tutorials.


----------



## a1Jim

CricketW said:


> *Basic Forum Navigation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click on the forums tab in navigation, by default, it will display all the recent topics, regardless of which forum they are located in. You can see the forum off to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to start a new topic though, it may be easier to see all of the forums and descriptions so that you can choose the most relevant forum to start your discussion.
> 
> Within the forums navigation, simply click on "Show all forums".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will allow you to see all the forum categories.


Good idea Cricket simple is as simple does,just what I need ,One less thing to think about


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Basic Forum Navigation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click on the forums tab in navigation, by default, it will display all the recent topics, regardless of which forum they are located in. You can see the forum off to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to start a new topic though, it may be easier to see all of the forums and descriptions so that you can choose the most relevant forum to start your discussion.
> 
> Within the forums navigation, simply click on "Show all forums".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will allow you to see all the forum categories.





> Good idea Cricket simple is as simple does,just what I need ,One less thing to think about
> 
> - a1Jim


I am trying to start making tutorials for the questions I receive the most often.


----------



## Handtooler

CricketW said:


> *Basic Forum Navigation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click on the forums tab in navigation, by default, it will display all the recent topics, regardless of which forum they are located in. You can see the forum off to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to start a new topic though, it may be easier to see all of the forums and descriptions so that you can choose the most relevant forum to start your discussion.
> 
> Within the forums navigation, simply click on "Show all forums".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will allow you to see all the forum categories.


Many, many thanks. This is really helpful for us elderly LJ's. Yes, please keep 'em coming.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

CricketW said:


> *Basic Forum Navigation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click on the forums tab in navigation, by default, it will display all the recent topics, regardless of which forum they are located in. You can see the forum off to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to start a new topic though, it may be easier to see all of the forums and descriptions so that you can choose the most relevant forum to start your discussion.
> 
> Within the forums navigation, simply click on "Show all forums".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will allow you to see all the forum categories.


Thanks, Cricket. That was already my process.

cheers, Jim


----------



## Magnum

CricketW said:


> *Basic Forum Navigation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click on the forums tab in navigation, by default, it will display all the recent topics, regardless of which forum they are located in. You can see the forum off to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to start a new topic though, it may be easier to see all of the forums and descriptions so that you can choose the most relevant forum to start your discussion.
> 
> Within the forums navigation, simply click on "Show all forums".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will allow you to see all the forum categories.





> Thanks, Cricket. That was already my process.
> 
> cheers, Jim
> 
> - Jim Jakosh


Me Also Jim!

Rick


----------



## cliftonpark

CricketW said:


> *Basic Forum Navigation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click on the forums tab in navigation, by default, it will display all the recent topics, regardless of which forum they are located in. You can see the forum off to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to start a new topic though, it may be easier to see all of the forums and descriptions so that you can choose the most relevant forum to start your discussion.
> 
> Within the forums navigation, simply click on "Show all forums".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will allow you to see all the forum categories.


I need to buy a 2-1/4" Forstner bit to drill a recess for a clock insert. The only ones of this size that I have been able to locate have a 1/2" shank which is too large for my drill press chuck. Does anyone know where I can get a 2-1/4" bit with a 3/8" shank or if there are 1/2" to 3/8" adapters available?


----------



## Cricket

*How To Change Your Email Address and Password*

Assuming you are already logged into the site, and you would like to change your password or email address, you would first navigate to your account by clicking on "MyLumberJocks" near the upper right hand corner of the community and scrolling down to "My Home".










Clicking on "My Home" will bring you to your profile and account settings.

Click on "Edit account settings".










When the new page opens, your information will be be filled in. If you simply want to change your email address, fill in the new email address and click "Save changes".










Keep in mind that the new email address with then become what you use to login to the site.

If you want to change your password, click on "change password" on that same screen.










Again your basic information will already be filled in. Simply add your new password and then add it a second time to verify. Make sure to save your changes.










If you are unable to login to make these changes because you have forgotten your password, you will need to go to reset your password by having one sent to you.










If you no longer have access to the email address that you used to register to the site, you will need to contact us for further assistance.


----------



## WayneC

CricketW said:


> *How To Change Your Email Address and Password*
> 
> Assuming you are already logged into the site, and you would like to change your password or email address, you would first navigate to your account by clicking on "MyLumberJocks" near the upper right hand corner of the community and scrolling down to "My Home".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clicking on "My Home" will bring you to your profile and account settings.
> 
> Click on "Edit account settings".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the new page opens, your information will be be filled in. If you simply want to change your email address, fill in the new email address and click "Save changes".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the new email address with then become what you use to login to the site.
> 
> If you want to change your password, click on "change password" on that same screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again your basic information will already be filled in. Simply add your new password and then add it a second time to verify. Make sure to save your changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are unable to login to make these changes because you have forgotten your password, you will need to go to reset your password by having one sent to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you no longer have access to the email address that you used to register to the site, you will need to contact us for further assistance.


Thanks.


----------



## gmaffPappy

CricketW said:


> *How To Change Your Email Address and Password*
> 
> Assuming you are already logged into the site, and you would like to change your password or email address, you would first navigate to your account by clicking on "MyLumberJocks" near the upper right hand corner of the community and scrolling down to "My Home".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clicking on "My Home" will bring you to your profile and account settings.
> 
> Click on "Edit account settings".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the new page opens, your information will be be filled in. If you simply want to change your email address, fill in the new email address and click "Save changes".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the new email address with then become what you use to login to the site.
> 
> If you want to change your password, click on "change password" on that same screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again your basic information will already be filled in. Simply add your new password and then add it a second time to verify. Make sure to save your changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are unable to login to make these changes because you have forgotten your password, you will need to go to reset your password by having one sent to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you no longer have access to the email address that you used to register to the site, you will need to contact us for further assistance.


Suggestions?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

CricketW said:


> *How To Change Your Email Address and Password*
> 
> Assuming you are already logged into the site, and you would like to change your password or email address, you would first navigate to your account by clicking on "MyLumberJocks" near the upper right hand corner of the community and scrolling down to "My Home".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clicking on "My Home" will bring you to your profile and account settings.
> 
> Click on "Edit account settings".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the new page opens, your information will be be filled in. If you simply want to change your email address, fill in the new email address and click "Save changes".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the new email address with then become what you use to login to the site.
> 
> If you want to change your password, click on "change password" on that same screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again your basic information will already be filled in. Simply add your new password and then add it a second time to verify. Make sure to save your changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are unable to login to make these changes because you have forgotten your password, you will need to go to reset your password by having one sent to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you no longer have access to the email address that you used to register to the site, you will need to contact us for further assistance.


8 characters? Does it need one of these as well?

One Capitol

One of these [email protected]#$%^&*


----------



## CommonJoe

CricketW said:


> *How To Change Your Email Address and Password*
> 
> Assuming you are already logged into the site, and you would like to change your password or email address, you would first navigate to your account by clicking on "MyLumberJocks" near the upper right hand corner of the community and scrolling down to "My Home".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clicking on "My Home" will bring you to your profile and account settings.
> 
> Click on "Edit account settings".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the new page opens, your information will be be filled in. If you simply want to change your email address, fill in the new email address and click "Save changes".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the new email address with then become what you use to login to the site.
> 
> If you want to change your password, click on "change password" on that same screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again your basic information will already be filled in. Simply add your new password and then add it a second time to verify. Make sure to save your changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are unable to login to make these changes because you have forgotten your password, you will need to go to reset your password by having one sent to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you no longer have access to the email address that you used to register to the site, you will need to contact us for further assistance.





> 8 characters? Does it need one of these as well?
> 
> One Capitol
> 
> One of these [email protected]#$%^&*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Here is the post.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/318732
Just has to be 8 characters, whatever you want them to be as far as I can tell.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

CricketW said:


> *How To Change Your Email Address and Password*
> 
> Assuming you are already logged into the site, and you would like to change your password or email address, you would first navigate to your account by clicking on "MyLumberJocks" near the upper right hand corner of the community and scrolling down to "My Home".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clicking on "My Home" will bring you to your profile and account settings.
> 
> Click on "Edit account settings".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the new page opens, your information will be be filled in. If you simply want to change your email address, fill in the new email address and click "Save changes".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the new email address with then become what you use to login to the site.
> 
> If you want to change your password, click on "change password" on that same screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again your basic information will already be filled in. Simply add your new password and then add it a second time to verify. Make sure to save your changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are unable to login to make these changes because you have forgotten your password, you will need to go to reset your password by having one sent to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you no longer have access to the email address that you used to register to the site, you will need to contact us for further assistance.


*Over at the Woodshed they have voting going on whether to vote yes it will work or not.*










https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/317218#reply-5509291


----------



## Cricket

*How To Flag (Report) A Post*

No matter how amazing our spam prevention is, now and then a spammer gets through. When you see a spammer, you can click on the flag, next to their post to alert me.










When you click to flag a post you will see a drop down menu. In this case, (spam) select the spam option.










Another option (especially when it is a spammer posting multiple times) is to contact me via PM or via the contact us button near the bottom of the site.

Starting threads about the spammer doesn't speed up the removal of the spammer. Responding to the spammer actually makes my job a bit more difficult because I have to find and manually remove those posts too.

If you see a bunch of posts by a single spammer, you only need to flag one of them and then contact me. It helps me tremendously when you provide me with the username of the spammer if you use email or private messages to alert me.

Flagging a post can also be used to report offensive or abusive posts, and also obvious violations of LumberJocks.com rules. Flagging posts should never be done in a malicious manner just because you don't like someone or their comments.

In those cases where the post you are reporting is the first one in a thread, the flag link option can be found in the lower right hand corner, below the post.


----------



## WayneC

CricketW said:


> *How To Flag (Report) A Post*
> 
> No matter how amazing our spam prevention is, now and then a spammer gets through. When you see a spammer, you can click on the flag, next to their post to alert me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click to flag a post you will see a drop down menu. In this case, (spam) select the spam option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another option (especially when it is a spammer posting multiple times) is to contact me via PM or via the contact us button near the bottom of the site.
> 
> Starting threads about the spammer doesn't speed up the removal of the spammer. Responding to the spammer actually makes my job a bit more difficult because I have to find and manually remove those posts too.
> 
> If you see a bunch of posts by a single spammer, you only need to flag one of them and then contact me. It helps me tremendously when you provide me with the username of the spammer if you use email or private messages to alert me.
> 
> Flagging a post can also be used to report offensive or abusive posts, and also obvious violations of LumberJocks.com rules. Flagging posts should never be done in a malicious manner just because you don't like someone or their comments.
> 
> In those cases where the post you are reporting is the first one in a thread, the flag link option can be found in the lower right hand corner, below the post.


Thanks.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

CricketW said:


> *How To Flag (Report) A Post*
> 
> No matter how amazing our spam prevention is, now and then a spammer gets through. When you see a spammer, you can click on the flag, next to their post to alert me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click to flag a post you will see a drop down menu. In this case, (spam) select the spam option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another option (especially when it is a spammer posting multiple times) is to contact me via PM or via the contact us button near the bottom of the site.
> 
> Starting threads about the spammer doesn't speed up the removal of the spammer. Responding to the spammer actually makes my job a bit more difficult because I have to find and manually remove those posts too.
> 
> If you see a bunch of posts by a single spammer, you only need to flag one of them and then contact me. It helps me tremendously when you provide me with the username of the spammer if you use email or private messages to alert me.
> 
> Flagging a post can also be used to report offensive or abusive posts, and also obvious violations of LumberJocks.com rules. Flagging posts should never be done in a malicious manner just because you don't like someone or their comments.
> 
> In those cases where the post you are reporting is the first one in a thread, the flag link option can be found in the lower right hand corner, below the post.


thanks for all you do miss cricket :<))


----------



## Jim Jakosh

CricketW said:


> *How To Flag (Report) A Post*
> 
> No matter how amazing our spam prevention is, now and then a spammer gets through. When you see a spammer, you can click on the flag, next to their post to alert me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click to flag a post you will see a drop down menu. In this case, (spam) select the spam option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another option (especially when it is a spammer posting multiple times) is to contact me via PM or via the contact us button near the bottom of the site.
> 
> Starting threads about the spammer doesn't speed up the removal of the spammer. Responding to the spammer actually makes my job a bit more difficult because I have to find and manually remove those posts too.
> 
> If you see a bunch of posts by a single spammer, you only need to flag one of them and then contact me. It helps me tremendously when you provide me with the username of the spammer if you use email or private messages to alert me.
> 
> Flagging a post can also be used to report offensive or abusive posts, and also obvious violations of LumberJocks.com rules. Flagging posts should never be done in a malicious manner just because you don't like someone or their comments.
> 
> In those cases where the post you are reporting is the first one in a thread, the flag link option can be found in the lower right hand corner, below the post.


Thanks Cricket. That's good to know….........Jim


----------



## GR8HUNTER

CricketW said:


> *How To Flag (Report) A Post*
> 
> No matter how amazing our spam prevention is, now and then a spammer gets through. When you see a spammer, you can click on the flag, next to their post to alert me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click to flag a post you will see a drop down menu. In this case, (spam) select the spam option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another option (especially when it is a spammer posting multiple times) is to contact me via PM or via the contact us button near the bottom of the site.
> 
> Starting threads about the spammer doesn't speed up the removal of the spammer. Responding to the spammer actually makes my job a bit more difficult because I have to find and manually remove those posts too.
> 
> If you see a bunch of posts by a single spammer, you only need to flag one of them and then contact me. It helps me tremendously when you provide me with the username of the spammer if you use email or private messages to alert me.
> 
> Flagging a post can also be used to report offensive or abusive posts, and also obvious violations of LumberJocks.com rules. Flagging posts should never be done in a malicious manner just because you don't like someone or their comments.
> 
> In those cases where the post you are reporting is the first one in a thread, the flag link option can be found in the lower right hand corner, below the post.


? 4 cricket ? ....what stops a person banned from here …to just creating a new account in another name ? :<))


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *How To Flag (Report) A Post*
> 
> No matter how amazing our spam prevention is, now and then a spammer gets through. When you see a spammer, you can click on the flag, next to their post to alert me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click to flag a post you will see a drop down menu. In this case, (spam) select the spam option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another option (especially when it is a spammer posting multiple times) is to contact me via PM or via the contact us button near the bottom of the site.
> 
> Starting threads about the spammer doesn't speed up the removal of the spammer. Responding to the spammer actually makes my job a bit more difficult because I have to find and manually remove those posts too.
> 
> If you see a bunch of posts by a single spammer, you only need to flag one of them and then contact me. It helps me tremendously when you provide me with the username of the spammer if you use email or private messages to alert me.
> 
> Flagging a post can also be used to report offensive or abusive posts, and also obvious violations of LumberJocks.com rules. Flagging posts should never be done in a malicious manner just because you don't like someone or their comments.
> 
> In those cases where the post you are reporting is the first one in a thread, the flag link option can be found in the lower right hand corner, below the post.


It happens sometimes, but we are usually pretty quick to find and remove them.


----------



## helluvawreck

CricketW said:


> *How To Flag (Report) A Post*
> 
> No matter how amazing our spam prevention is, now and then a spammer gets through. When you see a spammer, you can click on the flag, next to their post to alert me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click to flag a post you will see a drop down menu. In this case, (spam) select the spam option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another option (especially when it is a spammer posting multiple times) is to contact me via PM or via the contact us button near the bottom of the site.
> 
> Starting threads about the spammer doesn't speed up the removal of the spammer. Responding to the spammer actually makes my job a bit more difficult because I have to find and manually remove those posts too.
> 
> If you see a bunch of posts by a single spammer, you only need to flag one of them and then contact me. It helps me tremendously when you provide me with the username of the spammer if you use email or private messages to alert me.
> 
> Flagging a post can also be used to report offensive or abusive posts, and also obvious violations of LumberJocks.com rules. Flagging posts should never be done in a malicious manner just because you don't like someone or their comments.
> 
> In those cases where the post you are reporting is the first one in a thread, the flag link option can be found in the lower right hand corner, below the post.


Cricket, I've been here a while and I have always enjoyed it. It's good to know that there's somebody like you that's working on the site in the background with the purpose of solving problems and making improvements. You are doing a fine job and we all appreciate it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## GR8HUNTER

CricketW said:


> *How To Flag (Report) A Post*
> 
> No matter how amazing our spam prevention is, now and then a spammer gets through. When you see a spammer, you can click on the flag, next to their post to alert me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click to flag a post you will see a drop down menu. In this case, (spam) select the spam option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another option (especially when it is a spammer posting multiple times) is to contact me via PM or via the contact us button near the bottom of the site.
> 
> Starting threads about the spammer doesn't speed up the removal of the spammer. Responding to the spammer actually makes my job a bit more difficult because I have to find and manually remove those posts too.
> 
> If you see a bunch of posts by a single spammer, you only need to flag one of them and then contact me. It helps me tremendously when you provide me with the username of the spammer if you use email or private messages to alert me.
> 
> Flagging a post can also be used to report offensive or abusive posts, and also obvious violations of LumberJocks.com rules. Flagging posts should never be done in a malicious manner just because you don't like someone or their comments.
> 
> In those cases where the post you are reporting is the first one in a thread, the flag link option can be found in the lower right hand corner, below the post.


nice to know your on the job :<))


----------



## confederatemule

CricketW said:


> *How To Flag (Report) A Post*
> 
> No matter how amazing our spam prevention is, now and then a spammer gets through. When you see a spammer, you can click on the flag, next to their post to alert me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click to flag a post you will see a drop down menu. In this case, (spam) select the spam option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another option (especially when it is a spammer posting multiple times) is to contact me via PM or via the contact us button near the bottom of the site.
> 
> Starting threads about the spammer doesn't speed up the removal of the spammer. Responding to the spammer actually makes my job a bit more difficult because I have to find and manually remove those posts too.
> 
> If you see a bunch of posts by a single spammer, you only need to flag one of them and then contact me. It helps me tremendously when you provide me with the username of the spammer if you use email or private messages to alert me.
> 
> Flagging a post can also be used to report offensive or abusive posts, and also obvious violations of LumberJocks.com rules. Flagging posts should never be done in a malicious manner just because you don't like someone or their comments.
> 
> In those cases where the post you are reporting is the first one in a thread, the flag link option can be found in the lower right hand corner, below the post.


Cricket,
Thank you fer the thorough explanation.

Mule


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *How To Flag (Report) A Post*
> 
> No matter how amazing our spam prevention is, now and then a spammer gets through. When you see a spammer, you can click on the flag, next to their post to alert me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click to flag a post you will see a drop down menu. In this case, (spam) select the spam option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another option (especially when it is a spammer posting multiple times) is to contact me via PM or via the contact us button near the bottom of the site.
> 
> Starting threads about the spammer doesn't speed up the removal of the spammer. Responding to the spammer actually makes my job a bit more difficult because I have to find and manually remove those posts too.
> 
> If you see a bunch of posts by a single spammer, you only need to flag one of them and then contact me. It helps me tremendously when you provide me with the username of the spammer if you use email or private messages to alert me.
> 
> Flagging a post can also be used to report offensive or abusive posts, and also obvious violations of LumberJocks.com rules. Flagging posts should never be done in a malicious manner just because you don't like someone or their comments.
> 
> In those cases where the post you are reporting is the first one in a thread, the flag link option can be found in the lower right hand corner, below the post.


*REMINDER ABOUT SPAMMERS:*

If you come across a spammer with multiple spam posts you only need to report ONE of their posts.

Please DO NOT REPLY TO SPAMMERS.


----------



## Fettler

CricketW said:


> *How To Flag (Report) A Post*
> 
> No matter how amazing our spam prevention is, now and then a spammer gets through. When you see a spammer, you can click on the flag, next to their post to alert me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click to flag a post you will see a drop down menu. In this case, (spam) select the spam option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another option (especially when it is a spammer posting multiple times) is to contact me via PM or via the contact us button near the bottom of the site.
> 
> Starting threads about the spammer doesn't speed up the removal of the spammer. Responding to the spammer actually makes my job a bit more difficult because I have to find and manually remove those posts too.
> 
> If you see a bunch of posts by a single spammer, you only need to flag one of them and then contact me. It helps me tremendously when you provide me with the username of the spammer if you use email or private messages to alert me.
> 
> Flagging a post can also be used to report offensive or abusive posts, and also obvious violations of LumberJocks.com rules. Flagging posts should never be done in a malicious manner just because you don't like someone or their comments.
> 
> In those cases where the post you are reporting is the first one in a thread, the flag link option can be found in the lower right hand corner, below the post.


What are the procedures for dealing with unsolicited advertisements via direct messages?


----------



## Hilltopper46

CricketW said:


> *How To Flag (Report) A Post*
> 
> No matter how amazing our spam prevention is, now and then a spammer gets through. When you see a spammer, you can click on the flag, next to their post to alert me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click to flag a post you will see a drop down menu. In this case, (spam) select the spam option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another option (especially when it is a spammer posting multiple times) is to contact me via PM or via the contact us button near the bottom of the site.
> 
> Starting threads about the spammer doesn't speed up the removal of the spammer. Responding to the spammer actually makes my job a bit more difficult because I have to find and manually remove those posts too.
> 
> If you see a bunch of posts by a single spammer, you only need to flag one of them and then contact me. It helps me tremendously when you provide me with the username of the spammer if you use email or private messages to alert me.
> 
> Flagging a post can also be used to report offensive or abusive posts, and also obvious violations of LumberJocks.com rules. Flagging posts should never be done in a malicious manner just because you don't like someone or their comments.
> 
> In those cases where the post you are reporting is the first one in a thread, the flag link option can be found in the lower right hand corner, below the post.





> What are the procedures for dealing with unsolicited advertisements via direct messages?
> 
> - Fettler


I have the same question


----------



## a1Jim

CricketW said:


> *How To Flag (Report) A Post*
> 
> No matter how amazing our spam prevention is, now and then a spammer gets through. When you see a spammer, you can click on the flag, next to their post to alert me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click to flag a post you will see a drop down menu. In this case, (spam) select the spam option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another option (especially when it is a spammer posting multiple times) is to contact me via PM or via the contact us button near the bottom of the site.
> 
> Starting threads about the spammer doesn't speed up the removal of the spammer. Responding to the spammer actually makes my job a bit more difficult because I have to find and manually remove those posts too.
> 
> If you see a bunch of posts by a single spammer, you only need to flag one of them and then contact me. It helps me tremendously when you provide me with the username of the spammer if you use email or private messages to alert me.
> 
> Flagging a post can also be used to report offensive or abusive posts, and also obvious violations of LumberJocks.com rules. Flagging posts should never be done in a malicious manner just because you don't like someone or their comments.
> 
> In those cases where the post you are reporting is the first one in a thread, the flag link option can be found in the lower right hand corner, below the post.


How do we flag PMs without bothering you Cricket 
?


----------



## splintergroup

CricketW said:


> *How To Flag (Report) A Post*
> 
> No matter how amazing our spam prevention is, now and then a spammer gets through. When you see a spammer, you can click on the flag, next to their post to alert me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click to flag a post you will see a drop down menu. In this case, (spam) select the spam option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another option (especially when it is a spammer posting multiple times) is to contact me via PM or via the contact us button near the bottom of the site.
> 
> Starting threads about the spammer doesn't speed up the removal of the spammer. Responding to the spammer actually makes my job a bit more difficult because I have to find and manually remove those posts too.
> 
> If you see a bunch of posts by a single spammer, you only need to flag one of them and then contact me. It helps me tremendously when you provide me with the username of the spammer if you use email or private messages to alert me.
> 
> Flagging a post can also be used to report offensive or abusive posts, and also obvious violations of LumberJocks.com rules. Flagging posts should never be done in a malicious manner just because you don't like someone or their comments.
> 
> In those cases where the post you are reporting is the first one in a thread, the flag link option can be found in the lower right hand corner, below the post.


Consider that most (every?) computers mail application has user controllable spam filtering that can be quite useful.

In the case of our current nemesis "woodworkxxxx", you can trigger a move-to-trash on the name when part of the "sender" field. It would be great to trigger on the partial name "woodwork" but that would trash a lot of emails that actually have interest…

A more regexp (regular expression) capability like "woodwork????" would be perfect.


----------



## Options

CricketW said:


> *How To Flag (Report) A Post*
> 
> No matter how amazing our spam prevention is, now and then a spammer gets through. When you see a spammer, you can click on the flag, next to their post to alert me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click to flag a post you will see a drop down menu. In this case, (spam) select the spam option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another option (especially when it is a spammer posting multiple times) is to contact me via PM or via the contact us button near the bottom of the site.
> 
> Starting threads about the spammer doesn't speed up the removal of the spammer. Responding to the spammer actually makes my job a bit more difficult because I have to find and manually remove those posts too.
> 
> If you see a bunch of posts by a single spammer, you only need to flag one of them and then contact me. It helps me tremendously when you provide me with the username of the spammer if you use email or private messages to alert me.
> 
> Flagging a post can also be used to report offensive or abusive posts, and also obvious violations of LumberJocks.com rules. Flagging posts should never be done in a malicious manner just because you don't like someone or their comments.
> 
> In those cases where the post you are reporting is the first one in a thread, the flag link option can be found in the lower right hand corner, below the post.


Sorry didn't read all of your post. I'll do as suggested.


----------



## PhillNLeBlanc

CricketW said:


> *How To Flag (Report) A Post*
> 
> No matter how amazing our spam prevention is, now and then a spammer gets through. When you see a spammer, you can click on the flag, next to their post to alert me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click to flag a post you will see a drop down menu. In this case, (spam) select the spam option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another option (especially when it is a spammer posting multiple times) is to contact me via PM or via the contact us button near the bottom of the site.
> 
> Starting threads about the spammer doesn't speed up the removal of the spammer. Responding to the spammer actually makes my job a bit more difficult because I have to find and manually remove those posts too.
> 
> If you see a bunch of posts by a single spammer, you only need to flag one of them and then contact me. It helps me tremendously when you provide me with the username of the spammer if you use email or private messages to alert me.
> 
> Flagging a post can also be used to report offensive or abusive posts, and also obvious violations of LumberJocks.com rules. Flagging posts should never be done in a malicious manner just because you don't like someone or their comments.
> 
> In those cases where the post you are reporting is the first one in a thread, the flag link option can be found in the lower right hand corner, below the post.


as long as it is easier to steal than to produce, spammers will find a way to ruin every method of social discourse. Maybe they would be interested in renting the ceiling space right above my bed so that their spam would be the first and last thing I see every day. Too bad-I had to pull the plug on PMs on this board to defeat the spammers. They always seem to be one step ahead.


----------



## Buck_Thorne

CricketW said:


> *How To Flag (Report) A Post*
> 
> No matter how amazing our spam prevention is, now and then a spammer gets through. When you see a spammer, you can click on the flag, next to their post to alert me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you click to flag a post you will see a drop down menu. In this case, (spam) select the spam option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another option (especially when it is a spammer posting multiple times) is to contact me via PM or via the contact us button near the bottom of the site.
> 
> Starting threads about the spammer doesn't speed up the removal of the spammer. Responding to the spammer actually makes my job a bit more difficult because I have to find and manually remove those posts too.
> 
> If you see a bunch of posts by a single spammer, you only need to flag one of them and then contact me. It helps me tremendously when you provide me with the username of the spammer if you use email or private messages to alert me.
> 
> Flagging a post can also be used to report offensive or abusive posts, and also obvious violations of LumberJocks.com rules. Flagging posts should never be done in a malicious manner just because you don't like someone or their comments.
> 
> In those cases where the post you are reporting is the first one in a thread, the flag link option can be found in the lower right hand corner, below the post.


So, here we are, three years later, and still getting spam from Lumberjocks. I am a member of a number of other forums and don't have any spam problems from them. This is not the end of the world, but it is a nuisance that there certainly has to be an answer to.


----------



## Cricket

*Uploading Images*

I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.

*Step 1*
Click the img button.










*Step 2*
Click the "Choose File" button.










*Step 3*
Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".










*Step 4*
Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.










*Step 5*
Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.










You are now ready to post your entry.

I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.


----------



## mojapitt

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.


Since I am not "cloud friendly"i load everything from my phone. Photobucket never worked well for me.


----------



## a1Jim

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.


Thanks for the tips Cricket this will help lot of people.


----------



## JoeLyddon

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.


Looks like a simple / good way to do it!

Thank you!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.


Sure would make sense to update the Writing Guide: Embedding Pictures page to match this suggestion.

http://lumberjocks.com/help/writing/embedding-pictures

Creating a problem in the Guide and posting a workaround elsewhere doesn't make a lot of sense. Simply stop suggesting photobucket in the Guide.


----------



## DIYaholic

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.


That's how I do it.

I just make sure to "resize" my images to be uploaded….
I edit my images to 700 x XX (pixels) in a photo editor.
LJs doesn't like large image files.

Cricket,
What maximum size files are recommended???


----------



## Redoak49

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.


Thanks Cricket for the updated easy to follow instructions.


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.





> Sure would make sense to update the Writing Guide: Embedding Pictures page to match this suggestion.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/help/writing/embedding-pictures
> 
> Creating a problem in the Guide and posting a workaround elsewhere doesn t make a lot of sense. Simply stop suggesting photobucket in the Guide.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I have sent a request to update the page, but there is more work involved in making those updates on the older outdated pages than you might imagine. That is why I created this tutorial for now.


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.





> That s how I do it.
> 
> I just make sure to "resize" my images to be uploaded….
> I edit my images to 700 x XX (pixels) in a photo editor.
> LJs doesn t like large image files.
> 
> Cricket,
> What maximum size files are recommended???
> 
> - DIYaholic


I honestly don't know the point when an image becomes too large. I do know in some cases larger images will time out for some people based on their internet connection.


----------



## Dutchy

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.


Thanks Cricket. One question: Could it be made possible to upload more than one photo at a time? When I post for example 30 picture's for a blog contribution I have to do 30 times what you have mentioned above.


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.





> Thanks Cricket. One question: Could it be made possible to upload more than one photo at a time? When I post for example 30 picture s for a blog contribution I have to do 30 times what you have mentioned above.
> 
> - Dutchy


Unfortunately, the system only lets you upload pictures one by one.


----------



## DocSavage45

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.


When I upload I've been doing it as Cricket has suggested straight from my photo files. Thanks for the recommendations and getting mt back to see what others are creating!

Can we add likes and emoticons to LJ's


----------



## answerexpo

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.


Thanks, For The update,


----------



## JoeLyddon

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.





> That s how I do it.
> 
> I just make sure to "resize" my images to be uploaded….
> I edit my images to 700 x XX (pixels) in a photo editor.
> LJs doesn t like large image files.
> 
> Cricket,
> What maximum size files are recommended???
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> I honestly don t know the point when an image becomes too large. I do know in some cases larger images will time out for some people based on their internet connection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Cricket


Cricket, what was the Size of this picture you just displayed AS IT WAS on your computer when you uploaded it?
... sometimes, programs / sites will reduce the size to meet THEIR requirements (down to a Max size).

BTW, that IS a COOL picture! 

Thank you.


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.


Joe, that image on my PC is 960×636 and 248 KB.

This one is the same dimensions but 1.54 MB


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.












2400 X 1560










1200 X 1633


----------



## JoeLyddon

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.


OK, Cricket!

It looks like the Original picture, no matter how large it is, get's reduced for LJ use; therefore, the size of the pictures on ones computer has no bearing on the final Posted picture… Just go ahead and Post them regardless of their size on your computer.

Safe statement?


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.





> OK, Cricket!
> 
> It looks like the Original picture, no matter how large it is, get s reduced for LJ use; therefore, the size of the pictures on ones computer has no bearing on the final Posted picture… Just go ahead and Post them regardless of their size on your computer.
> 
> Safe statement?
> 
> - Joe Lyddon


There will be times that the image may be too large. I am seeing this more often with cell phone pictures that are getting bigger and bigger so it times out (based on internet speed) before it gets uploaded. When it happens, resizing the image should help.


----------



## JoeLyddon

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.





> OK, Cricket!
> 
> It looks like the Original picture, no matter how large it is, get s reduced for LJ use; therefore, the size of the pictures on ones computer has no bearing on the final Posted picture… Just go ahead and Post them regardless of their size on your computer.
> 
> Safe statement?
> 
> - Joe Lyddon
> 
> There will be times that the image may be too large. I am seeing this more often with cell phone pictures that are getting bigger and bigger so it times out (based on internet speed) before it gets uploaded. When it happens, resizing the image should help.
> 
> - Cricket


OK… I don't do that, so I don't have to worry about it… 

BUT, I would think there would be *Preference Option where the Cell Photo Resolution could be changed to a more realistic Value* which would also REDUCE the amount of DATA (which, I understand is hard to reduce) saving Time, $$$, etc. getting more from the purchased Data. If that cannot be changed, it would be obvious, to me, that the Phones are out to use as much Data as they can & probably get a Kick Back from the phone Companies!


----------



## Rick Dennington

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.


Cricket,

Is there a way to download all of the pictures I have in Photobucket to my cell phone, then download them from my phone back into a folder on my computer..?


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.


I don't honestly know because I have never used Photobucket, but wouldn't it be easier to download them directly to your computer?


----------



## fanciboy4

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.


Thanks in regards.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.


As Cricket hinted, you should preview the photos before posting… On your PC, metadata (I believe) will compensate for picture orientation, however, once uploaded, the correct orientation (though sometimes sideways) will be displayed.

I always reduce my distributable picture to 1200 x X with 1200 pixels according to the largest orientation. I have found that to be an acceptable size to retain sufficient detail without overloading the traffic when sent (email, LJ or just general Internet posting). 


> .... Is there a way to download all of the pictures I have in Photobucket ….
> - Rick Dennington


*Rick*, I have been disillusioned with PhotoBucket since their money grab philosophy… If you cannot download, may I suggest a screen capture (*Snipping Tool* is built into Windows) and If you haven't a picture editing software, there are many freebies on the Internet, and use it to crop the rubbish from around it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.





> Is there a way to download all of the pictures I have in Photobucket to my cell phone, then download them from my phone back into a folder on my computer..?
> 
> - Rick Dennington


I was able to download all of my photo (scum) bucket pics -more than a thousand of them- straight from their site to my laptop.


----------



## HomewoodBoy

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.


Wow…great blog and thanks Cricket. This is gonna be great…so much great input!!


----------



## caboxmaker

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.





> Looks like a simple / good way to do it!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> - Joe Lyddon


Joe, how were you doing it before this "simple/good way" came along? I thought this was always the way.


----------



## JoeLyddon

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.





> Looks like a simple / good way to do it!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> - Joe Lyddon
> 
> Joe, how were you doing it before this "simple/good way" came along? I thought this was always the way.
> 
> - caboxmaker


It has been a while since I have uploaded pictures… Seemed like I used procedures built-in to this website…
... really forgot when the last time was… has been along time… 

We'll see the next time I post pictures…  (When? Have no idea… )


----------



## RossL

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.


For images uploaded directly to the site, is there any way to see a list of all the photos one's uploaded along with the image URLs? (to avoid uploading duplicates, to be able to reference the same image in different posts, etc.) I couldn't locate any link in the profile page to list them.


----------



## FRANCIS4Y

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.


Its not difficult from what i see..


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.





> For images uploaded directly to the site, is there any way to see a list of all the photos one s uploaded along with the image URLs? (to avoid uploading duplicates, to be able to reference the same image in different posts, etc.) I couldn t locate any link in the profile page to list them.
> 
> - Ross Leidy


I don't believe we have an option for that.


----------



## RossL

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.


Okay, thanks.


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *Uploading Images*
> 
> I personally recommend uploading your images directly to LumberJocks so that you don't have to worry about 3rd party hosting companies suddenly blocking access to your images.
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click the img button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> Click the "Choose File" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Browse your computer for the image you want to add. Click on it then select "open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4*
> Click "Insert this image". The code for the image will be added to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5*
> Preview your post for typos and to be sure your image displays the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now ready to post your entry.
> 
> I recommend saving your original images on your computer so you always have a backup.


Sideways Pictures

This happens because the forum software is unable to read the EXIF data that is imprinted on the photo when you take it.

The EXIF data holds a lot of information, which includes orientation of your photo. Many programs are able to read this, and that is why you see it displayed upright in some places, but many others still are not.

This is a good article that explains all of this: https://www.howtogeek.com/254830/why-your-photos-dont-always-appear-correctly-rotated/

The gist of it is, the phones are designed to work like a digital camera. Holding your digital camera flat, in landscape, is the 'base line'. Developers used this 'base line' in the following way for mobile devices:

Apple users: hold your phone with your VOLUME buttons DOWN.

Android users: hold your phone with your HOME button to the RIGHT.

It's completely against common sense since the volume button is used as a shutter button, so you would think the volume button should point UP! But that is how developers worked it out, so when you hold your phone upright, in portrait, it is the same as turning your digital camera 90 degrees to the side, to take a portrait photo. Since the forum cannot read the data that tells it which way you are holding your phone, it displays plainly from the 'base line' - whichever side your volume buttons are on will be the bottom of your photo (so if you take a photo with your volume buttons facing UP on your phone, the photo will display upside down when you upload it here).

There is not currently any plugins or hacks that we've come across that can allow the forum to read the EXIF data at this time.

The only way around it is, either hold your phones the way the developers decided you should, OR you can open the photos in an Editing program (not the viewer), and save them in the correct orientation (you might need to rename them, and crop off a pixel or two, to make sure a change is recognized).

Hope that helps!


----------



## Cricket

*When We Disagree*










We all have different opinions. That's real life.

Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?

I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.

That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.

When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.

Treat each other with respect.

- Cricket

*Respect For Others*


----------



## bigblockyeti

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


Very well written!

I have noticed on this and several other forums, the lack of personal interaction will allow people to to become incredibly disrespectful toward one another where such behavior in a face to face conversation would be almost unheard of (hopefully) for the same people. It's a sad truth that the security of anonymity can cause the worse to come out in some people. I have notice elsewhere and here especially the problems stem often from the same common denominator(s). I've seen this in most of the threads where you have had to intervene or outright close the conversation to the detriment of all due to the behavior of just a few.


----------



## a1Jim

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


Lots of good points Cricket I think the bottom line that you have is literally the bottom line(*respect for others*)
I don't agree with all of what Bigblock says. I feel that LJs has a lot folks that interact and consider each other good friends even though they have never met in person and perhaps live in different countries. 
The part of Bigblock's post I do agree with is that a very small percentage of the Ljs community seem to have personalities that it's their way or the highway and will pound their opinion to there dying breath. what I attempt to do in this type of post that these individuals take over is to state my opinion and let it lie, these people love controversies and love a debating just for the purpose of either proving they're superior know how or intelligence or just for the fun of the battle or to stir up the membership.
Bottom line enjoys Ljs and the good folks, projects, and information and sharing that this great website has to offer.
If you have to act in some way just click on "flag" and let Cricket do what she does so well.


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


Far too often we feel we have to have the last word and life is just too short for that. Even when someone is rude or disrespectful, by reacting to it, we fuel the fire. Best bet is always to click that flag button when there is an issue and let me check on the issue.

One of my favorite quotes…

"You don't have to attend every argument to which you are invited."

That being said, the vast majority of our members are highly respectful and go out of their way to help others.


----------



## mojapitt

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


We must agree to disagree sometimes. What works for one person may not work for others.

Arguing with someone on the internet usually is not a valuable use of your time>


----------



## theoldfart

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


"You don't have to attend every argument to which you are invited."

Boy, if more folks here and elsewhere subscribed to this we'd be golden. Thanks Cricket.


----------



## socrbent

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


I get great value from LumberJocks, both in information and friendships. I heartily support the need for civility expressed by Cricket and others.


----------



## rad457

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


Any way we can be notified of these "disagreements" they are so entertaining!


----------



## builtinbkyn

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


It's unfortunate that some of the long time members who are truly experienced seem to have left or remain in lurker mode because of the incivility that occurs here from time to time. It's disappointing and a real loss to the community.


----------



## a1Jim

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


Hi Bill
Not sure that I fall in that category or not but after 10 plus years on LJs sometimes it seems that you're answering the same questions over and over and many times a newbie follows someone else's advise good or bad, not that I'm the only one that is qualified to answer questions there are plenty of people here that are far more knowledgable than myself. The other end of the equation is as I've gotten older I've become even busier than before oddly enough.
I'm still a big LJ fan and recommend it to my students and on other forums and FB.

https://www.artisticwoodstudio.com/videos


----------



## builtinbkyn

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


Jim you are one of the members I was referring to. I understand the idea that there's not a lot which hasn't been hashed and rehashed and how that could get boring. I also understand there's always more than one way to do things and everyone has an opinion. That's what makes this a great resource. I don't understand how someone could get carried away with needing to be right. Seems to be an epidemic on the Internet.

Though it's good to be busy, I thought you retired? lol Glad you checked in. Resume lurker mode


----------



## a1Jim

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


Bill
I'm still contracting, taking commissions in my woodshop, teaching for my local community college, teaching private classes, volunteering at two local high schools and have started a woodworking club plus I'm Still checking in on LJs,FB and woodworking web. Besides that, I have plenty of time LOL.


----------



## JoeLyddon

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


*Golly…*

I have not seen such Knock Down Drug Out conversations here on LJ in a very long time!!

*I didn't think it ever happened HERE!*

Sorry it's happening…

*There are several approaches that can be taken… and still remain civil:*

"I used to do that, but I found by doing it this way, it solved the problem of ….."

"I do it this way only because I don't end up having problems like …..."

"If you get good results doing that, good for you… Keep on doing it… BUT…"

etc. etc. etc.

*Happy HAPPY H A P P Y !!*


----------



## swdst

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


Some of my favorites
"Never miss a good chance to shut up." 
"Talk low, talk slow, and don't say too much."


----------



## Andybb

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*





> Hi Bill
> Not sure that I fall in that category or not but after 10 plus years on LJs sometimes it seems that you re answering the same questions over and over
> - a1Jim


I may have mentioned this before and remember that there was some reason it couldn't be done but I think the ability to keep some of the answers to the most frequently asked questions in a "sticky" it might be helpful. There must be hundreds of threads titled "which table saw should I buy" or "my bandsaw isn't acting right".


----------



## Andybb

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


Waited too long to add to the previous post. Things like links to vintage tool sites and youtube videos Snodgrass in the bandsaw section and Stumpy etc. A reference library of sorts, as opposed to "help me buy a table saw". It would list things you need to consider if you're buying a certain tool. Then their questions wouldn't be so general and they would get better responses. Topics like "Which router should I buy?" always begs to have the same questions answered starting with "what are you gonna use it for?".


----------



## a1Jim

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


I like it but wouldn't that minimize comments even more?


----------



## Andybb

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


Possibly. But do you want to respond to "what table saw should I buy?" or "After looking in the reference section I am considering xyz and abc saws and I have a few questions". ?

I hear what you're saying though. But if somebody has it narrowed down to a few saws including a 1959 Unisaw you know Brad is going to respond with a complete wiring diagram and where to buy new bushings and why it's a better saw than the 1960 model. He's not gonna respond to "I wanna buy a table saw". So i guess it's quality vs quantity. Less opportunity to get into a skirmish.

But as far as Cricket's OP, yes. Treat each other with respect.


----------



## Bluenote38

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*





> Hi Bill
> Not sure that I fall in that category or not but after 10 plus years on LJs sometimes it seems that you re answering the same questions over and over
> - a1Jim
> 
> I may have mentioned this before and remember that there was some reason it couldn t be done but I think the ability to keep some of the answers to the most frequently asked questions in a "sticky" it might be helpful. There must be hundreds of threads titled "which table saw should I buy" or "my bandsaw isn t acting right".
> 
> - Andybb


Sometimes it's not about "the answer", it's about the conversation, engagement, and community. Just referring a "Newbie" to a standing/standard answer then dismissing them doesn't bring them into the LJ community. And frankly civility is really all about community and relationships. In this century LJ/Sawmill/Youtube/wherever is our Guild. It is this century's path for Apprentice/Journeyman/Master. New people with a wide range of experience (starting at zero with no idea even what questions to ask) are constantly coming, going, seeking, engaging and looking for direction. I think it is our job to engage through discussion and knowledge sharing by directly responding and answering the question - again - for the 57th time.


----------



## a1Jim

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


Hi Bill
I agree wholeheartedly these are the kind of comments I've spent much of my time on LJ giving, even encouraging youngsters that have basically just glued two pieces of 2×4 together, this and welcoming people to LJs is how I ended up with over 100,000 comments. This is why I feel LJs and woodworking are important to give people encouragement in one category in life when perhaps they have none elsewhere. 
Yes sometimes I think to myself why can't they just search this subject on Ljs, but I do not relay those thoughts to those asking the questions. as you mentioned I give my answer to there question, refer to post on LJs and or links to better expand on the subject and many times photos. 
I suppose after all these years of doing this I get a little worn out and feel a little bit like Forest Gump saying
"I'm tired and just want to go home now" and take a rest from Ljs and just check in once or twice a day.


----------



## Andybb

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


I probably did a poor job of explaining myself. I agree 100% as I am one of those new people. I just thought it would be a good idea to have a reference location. The free flow of comments and suggestions are what makes this such a great community.


----------



## a1Jim

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


I guess in a sense we do have a reference Library Andy the "search lumberjocks.com "button. 
How are you enjoying all that snow Andy?


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*





> Hi Bill
> Not sure that I fall in that category or not but after 10 plus years on LJs sometimes it seems that you re answering the same questions over and over
> - a1Jim
> 
> I may have mentioned this before and remember that there was some reason it couldn t be done but I think the ability to keep some of the answers to the most frequently asked questions in a "sticky" it might be helpful. There must be hundreds of threads titled "which table saw should I buy" or "my bandsaw isn t acting right".
> 
> - Andybb


It's not an option at this time.


----------



## WayneC

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


Back in the day, I pushed Martin really hard to get a wiki added that we could maintain as a community. I wish that had happened. Then we could make this information easily findable and correct it with current information. I'm almost at the 12 year point on this site. I remember when we had a couple of hundred users.


----------



## JoeLyddon

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


I wish we had a way to Search Favorites…

Right now, you have to start at the beginning and look, look, and LOOK…


----------



## Andybb

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*





> Hi Bill
> Not sure that I fall in that category or not but after 10 plus years on LJs sometimes it seems that you re answering the same questions over and over
> - a1Jim
> 
> I may have mentioned this before and remember that there was some reason it couldn t be done but I think the ability to keep some of the answers to the most frequently asked questions in a "sticky" it might be helpful. There must be hundreds of threads titled "which table saw should I buy" or "my bandsaw isn t acting right".
> - Andybb
> 
> It s not an option at this time.
> 
> - Cricket


Cricket, with all due respect and a ton of thanks to someone who does a great job managing the site I'm wondering why it has never been an option. I can't think of any other site that I use that doesn't have a sticky or a Wiki feature as well as a few other nuances they all of the others seem to have. Again, not being critical, just curious what's unique about this site. And if the reason is that no one has the time to do it that's fine also. I don't know but you may not be a woodworker as I see no projects posted by you. If that's the case and you only are the admin then you are owed a double thank you but may have no interest in improving the site. It's still a great site as it is.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


Respectfully speaking, there haven't been many improvements to the site at all since the Top 3, and that was Martin's doing many years ago. That said, I hope the future holds great things.


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*





> Cricket, with all due respect and a ton of thanks to someone who does a great job managing the site I m wondering why it has never been an option. I can t think of any other site that I use that doesn t have a sticky or a Wiki feature as well as a few other nuances they all of the others seem to have. Again, not being critical, just curious what s unique about this site. And if the reason is that no one has the time to do it that s fine also. I don t know but you may not be a woodworker as I see no projects posted by you. If that s the case and you only are the admin then you are owed a double thank you but may have no interest in improving the site. It s still a great site as it is.
> 
> - Andybb


The coding on this particular site makes it difficult to make changes for some of the features people have requested. That doesn't mean that it will never happen. It just means it isn't happening right now.

P.S. I introduced myself on the site nearly 5 years ago here:
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketW/blog/40481


----------



## JoeLyddon

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*





> Cricket, with all due respect and a ton of thanks to someone who does a great job managing the site I m wondering why it has never been an option. I can t think of any other site that I use that doesn t have a sticky or a Wiki feature as well as a few other nuances they all of the others seem to have. Again, not being critical, just curious what s unique about this site. And if the reason is that no one has the time to do it that s fine also. I don t know but you may not be a woodworker as I see no projects posted by you. If that s the case and you only are the admin then you are owed a double thank you but may have no interest in improving the site. It s still a great site as it is.
> 
> - Andybb
> 
> The coding on this particular site makes it difficult to make changes for some of the features people have requested. That doesn t mean that it will never happen. It just means it isn t happening right now.
> 
> P.S. I introduced myself on the site nearly 5 years ago here:
> http://lumberjocks.com/CricketW/blog/40481
> 
> - Cricket


Perhaps some of the Problems, Requests, etc. could be Farmed-Out to Martin (who knows the site inside & out)?
... with the coding changes being documented so something can be Learned from it…

Just a thought…


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*





> Cricket, with all due respect and a ton of thanks to someone who does a great job managing the site I m wondering why it has never been an option. I can t think of any other site that I use that doesn t have a sticky or a Wiki feature as well as a few other nuances they all of the others seem to have. Again, not being critical, just curious what s unique about this site. And if the reason is that no one has the time to do it that s fine also. I don t know but you may not be a woodworker as I see no projects posted by you. If that s the case and you only are the admin then you are owed a double thank you but may have no interest in improving the site. It s still a great site as it is.
> 
> - Andybb
> 
> The coding on this particular site makes it difficult to make changes for some of the features people have requested. That doesn t mean that it will never happen. It just means it isn t happening right now.
> 
> P.S. I introduced myself on the site nearly 5 years ago here:
> http://lumberjocks.com/CricketW/blog/40481
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> Perhaps some of the Problems, Requests, etc. could be Farmed-Out to Martin (who knows the site inside & out)?
> ... with the coding changes being documented so something can be Learned from it…
> 
> Just a thought…
> 
> - Joe Lyddon


There is much more to it than that.


----------



## Andybb

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


I apologize in advance as this may aggravate you but your responses along these lines are always very vague and not proactive because nothing seems to change. Don't think anybody expects that you personally would do it.

Most site admins put out the "help wanted" request when they need new moderators or programming help. Then there are the "We'd like to welcome some member to the xyz team" who work on that stuff. We may be at a disadvantage as something tells me our membership isn't chock full of coders. Granted there's more to it than that but maybe with more specifics someone may have a friend or relative that is capable of doing it or one of the coders from another site. I'd donate to the site upgrade fund. Just seems like Wikis and stickies are standard stuff nowadays.


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


My answers are vague simply because I do not have more information at this time. Do I expect changes in the future? Yes. Do I have an ETA of when that will be? No.

We have woodworking sites with more modern features (sisters sites) such as WoodworkingTalk.com, RouterForums.com, and DIYChatroom.com. Some folks prefer those and others prefer the simplicity of LumberJocks.com.

Let keep in mind that the purpose of my original post had absolutely nothing to do with features on this site. Let's try to keep it on track.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*





> Let keep in mind that the purpose of my original post had absolutely nothing to do with features on this site. Let s try to keep it on track.
> 
> - Cricket


We're an easily distracted lot. But at least we're respectful! Thanks Cricket.


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*





> Let keep in mind that the purpose of my original post had absolutely nothing to do with features on this site. Let s try to keep it on track.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> We re an easily distracted lot. But at least we re respectful! Thanks Cricket.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I always appreciate you. You are a blessing to this community.


----------



## Magnum

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*





> Far too often we feel we have to have the last word and life is just too short for that. Even when someone is rude or disrespectful, by reacting to it, we fuel the fire. Best bet is always to click that flag button when there is an issue and let me check on the issue.
> 
> One of my favorite quotes…
> 
> "You don't have to attend every argument to which you are invited."
> 
> That being said, the vast majority of our members are highly respectful and go out of their way to help others.
> 
> - Cricket


Iagree Cricket! Thank You!

Regards: Richard


----------



## Magnum

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*





> Let keep in mind that the purpose of my original post had absolutely nothing to do with features on this site. Let s try to keep it on track.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> We re an easily distracted lot. But at least we re respectful! Thanks Cricket.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


 (Good Post Smitty)

That happens a fair bit on here. I always try and stay on Topic! It seems that "Others" aren't quite as careful. Perhaps they think that doing so is Okay.

*This one is quite obviously "LumberJocks.com #8: "When We Disagree." *

Other Topics such as "Favourites" or anything else should NOT be brought into This Post (BLOG)

Thanks for the Reminder Cricket.


----------



## Cricket

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


More About Bickering

I don't know how many more different ways I can say this. The bickering simply has to stop. We are all either part of the problem or we are part of the solution. It doesn't matter who said what. We can CHOOSE not to respond to the nonsense, report (flag) it, and then simply scroll past it all. If we engage in the bickering we are absolutely part of the issue.



> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.
> 
> That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.
> 
> If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.
> 
> If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.
> 
> - Cricket


----------



## a1Jim

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


All very good points I agree with Cricket lets use the flag option and you have the final word that way.


----------



## JoeLyddon

CricketW said:


> *When We Disagree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have different opinions. That's real life.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring things would be if we all agreed on everything?
> 
> I encourage open discussions. It is how we all learn.
> 
> That being said, woodworking isn't an angry debate, even when we disagree.
> 
> When a member asks a question, the odds are very good that there will be a wide range of answers, some of which may be the complete opposite of what you believe. When we see a post (in the responses) that we don't agree with, it is not up to us to prove why their response is right or wrong, or why we think our response it better. Doing so will only confuse the original point of the discussion. Sometimes there is no right or wrong answer. It is up to the original poster to determine which response makes the most sense to them.
> 
> Treat each other with respect.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Respect For Others*


NOW, I didn't do that… did I? LOL

Kidding…


----------



## Cricket

*How To Disable Email Notifications*

*Step 1*
Click on the drop-down menu near your avatar in the upper right-hand corner of the site, select "my home".










*Step 2*
On the left side of your profile page, click on "edit email notifications".










*Step 3*
Remove all checkmarks and click to save your preferences.










*Added Notes: Do not use this discussion to chat or report spam*. This is only a tutorial for those needing instructions regarding how to disable email notifications.


----------



## rad457

CricketW said:


> *How To Disable Email Notifications*
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click on the drop-down menu near your avatar in the upper right-hand corner of the site, select "my home".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> On the left side of your profile page, click on "edit email notifications".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Remove all checkmarks and click to save your preferences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Added Notes: Do not use this discussion to chat or report spam*. This is only a tutorial for those needing instructions regarding how to disable email notifications.


BUT I want to know when ALL my "friends" post! Both of them


----------



## Wildwood

CricketW said:


> *How To Disable Email Notifications*
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click on the drop-down menu near your avatar in the upper right-hand corner of the site, select "my home".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> On the left side of your profile page, click on "edit email notifications".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Remove all checkmarks and click to save your preferences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Added Notes: Do not use this discussion to chat or report spam*. This is only a tutorial for those needing instructions regarding how to disable email notifications.


Cricket, thank you for posting procedure to follow! Once we follow this procedure will this stop future spam from the same spammer once he/she gets our e-mail address?


----------



## Dark_Lightning

CricketW said:


> *How To Disable Email Notifications*
> 
> *Step 1*
> Click on the drop-down menu near your avatar in the upper right-hand corner of the site, select "my home".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2*
> On the left side of your profile page, click on "edit email notifications".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3*
> Remove all checkmarks and click to save your preferences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Added Notes: Do not use this discussion to chat or report spam*. This is only a tutorial for those needing instructions regarding how to disable email notifications.


Cheeky! Block this joker!


----------

